#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-25
<reaby> mikä komento korvas tracert:n
<reaby> tracepath?
<reaby> jaa kiitos
<anacron> ole hyvä
<czr_> reaby, traceroute
<czr_> ei sita ole mikaan korvannut
<reaby> jaa ei ollut
<AK> Kelläkään kokemusta Xubuntusta?
<Echramath> Juu
<AK> Itselläni on huoneen nurkassa vanha XP kone ja siinä on kait 256 mb keskusmuistia ja Pentti 4 (pentium 4)
<AK> ja ompi aika hidas
<AK> niin oliskohan se xubuntu hyvä sillaiseen?
<bioterror> lubuntu
<bioterror> mutta eipä tolla 256MB ihmeitä tehdä
<Echramath> Mulla on edelleen Pentium 4 ja käytän siinä Xubuntua, koska se on paitsi kevyehkö, myös oikeasti todella hyvä.
<Echramath> Mutta oon haalinut siihen kaiken muistin mitä missään on tullut vastaan.
<AK> voi olla että on enemmänkin siinä ainoassa kamassa mutta en tiedä
<AK> ja kovalevy tilaa 18,6 gigaa
<tuhoojabotti> Kovotila nyt riittää aina. :P
<hifi> 256M muistia on sellanen että se XP pyörii siinä paremmin kuin ubuntu sanon mä
<Echramath> Voi hyvin olla.
<bioterror> no eikai, jos joku Gnome
<Echramath> Joka tapauksessa et voi ajaa mitään nykyselainta sulavasti, että openlibreofficea, mitä aattelit tehdä sillä?
<hifi> kyllä ~2005 vielä 256M muistilla sai jotain aikaiseksi
<hifi> jos siihen törkkää ainakin toisen 256M kiinni niin saa siitä ubuntullakin jo selainta auki ilman että swappaa kiintolevylle
<AK> no Koneesta piti tehdä perus nettikäyttöön soveltuva
<hifi> saa sillä (hitaasti) kaiken skulaamaan tuollakin muistimäärällä
<AK> jos väitätte että XP pyörii hyvin 256 mb keskusmuistilla niin HAH! se on kyllä niin hidas kone ja jotain 4-5 vuotta vanha
<hifi> hyvin mulla rullaa 386M muistilla XP läppärillä jossa on 1,3GHz P3
<bioterror> surffailee links2:n graaffisel vivul ;)
<hifi> tosin hyvin mä sillä saan gnomenkin pyörimään
<AK> No kokeilemalla se selviää
<hifi> 256M on vaan auttamatta liian vähän työpöytäkäyttöön nykyisillä sovelluksilla
<bioterror> AK, pistät lubuntun vaan ja oot "herp derp", sehän on ensi syklissä "virallinen" ;)
<AK> voi olla että se on isompi kampa joku sillanen alle 512 mb..
<AK> mulla oli aikasemmin toinen xp joka kylläkin hajos sitten asennettiin ubuntu ja sillä se pyöri pari viikkoa ja lopullinen hajoaminen
<AK> Yks ATK heppu ehdotti että asenna debian linux
<bioterror> miksi ei
<AK> pitää miettiä
<AK> paljon on käyttö järjestelmiä
<AK> windows kyllä tarvitsee paljon keskus muistia.. sitten huomasin että tuo mozilla 4 se vie niin hitosti sitten sitä keskus muistia
<AK> Kaikki vie nykyään keskusmuistia.. pikku serkulla on vielä toimiva Windows 98 läppäri...
<AK> bioterror
<AK> mikä näistä lubuntun versioista kannattaa ottaa??
<AK> no otetaan tuo uusin..
<AK> hmm.. purettiin lubuntu kansioon ja sitten yritettiin polttaa levylle.. se haluaa polttaa kahdelle levylle vaikkakin polti pienen osan levystä..
<AK> mikä hemmeti siinä on ongelma
<bioterror> mikä puretaan
<bioterror> ei iso-tiedostoja pureta mihinkää kansioon
<bioterror> vaan se poltetaan suoraan levylle
<bioterror> valitaan "polta levykuvasta"
<bioterror> vai mitä se on ikinä suomeksi
<AK> se oli kyllä RAR tiedostona
<bioterror> t ä h ?
<mjr> rarrina? huhhuh, ei kyllä ole mikään virallinen lähde
<AK> meillä se on winrar
<bioterror> no ei ole
<bioterror> nyt on kyllä mennyt murot ja myslit sekaisin :D
<mjr> ja jos sieltä tuli joku muu kuin iso-image, niin tosiaan ei kannata lähteä polttamaan. Jo siksikin että siitä ei automaattisesti tule boottaavaa levyä jos ei polta suoraan imagesta/levykuvasta
<AK> latasin sen 11.04 se 32 bit..
<bioterror> http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/10.04/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/12eFtG -> Lubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx)
<AK> se lubuntu tuli kansioon pakattuna
<bioterror>  no katsoin väärin :D
<bioterror> http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/11.04/ tuossa on oikea
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6QeT2Q -> Lubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<bioterror> AK, no katsoppa ihan cmd promptista se oikea pääte
<bioterror> kyllä se on .iso
<bioterror> mutta sun winrarris vaan haluaa purkaa sen
<mjr> joo, noin voi toki olla
<AK> otin tosa pc intel x86  suoraan
<bioterror> no hyvä
<bioterror> jätä se winrar-osuus pois
<bioterror> ja starttaa se sun poltto-ohjelmas
<bioterror> vaikka CDBurnerXP
<bioterror> ilmainen ja toimii
<mjr> mut sitä ei tosiaan pureta, vaan poltetaan suoraan levykuvasta (mikä ei sitten ole sama asia kuin että poltetaan se tiedostona levylle, en nyt tiedä miten windowsissa helpoiten iso-image poltetaan)
<AK> tää on kyllä vista ja meillä on NTI cd&dvd maker
<tuhoojabotti> USB tikulle<3
<AK> pakattu tiedosto on muka liian suuri = 713 vaikka sitten vöittää 680 mt
<bioterror> minne FAT16-osiolle sä sen oot imuttanut? :)
<AK> hmm
<bioterror> mutta joo, siinä imagessa ei ole vikaa
<AK> tiedoston latasin kuva kansioon..
<bioterror> sun työkalussa ehkä
<AK> sitten se on winrar tiedosto minulle
<AK> kun se on pakattu
<bioterror> no winrar vaan haluaa assosioida sen kanssa
<mjr> voi helposti mennä niin että jos yrität polttaa sitä tiedostona levylle, se ei enää mahdu, vaikka levykuvana mahtuis
<mjr> oletko varma että yrität polttaa sitä levykuvana
<AK> en mää tiedä
<AK> Katso Nti cd&dvd maker
<AK> siinä otetaan omista tiedostoista
<AK> valitaan luettelosta tiedosto ja siirretään kohtaan mitä halutaan polttaa
<AK> mutta se vaan sitten koko kasvaa
<tuhoojabotti> Outoa :D
<tuhoojabotti> Ainiin se oli tuo kone, ei varmaan tikulta buuttis
<AK> meillä on siinä tyhjällä levyllä vain pieni osa poltettuna
<AK> kun se halusi kahdelle levylle polttaa
<AK> levyjä pitää hakea lisää
<AK> pitäiskö ottaa tuosta avaa sovelluksessa NTI cddvd maker??
<tuhoojabotti> Voihan sitä yrittää.
<mjr> kukaan täällä ei ilmeisesti osaa tarkemmin neuvoa NTI:n käyttöä, mut oleellista on tosiaan se että poltat sen levynkuvana (ja silloin se menee yhdelle levylle)
<mjr> ehkä sun kannattais asentaa esim. toi bioterrorin mainitsema poltto-ohjelma jos se osais neuvoa sillä?
<AK> ....
<AK> kun se ei tule yksinkertaisesti levykuvana tuohon kansioon vaan pakattuna.....
<mjr> Kyllä se tulee ladatessa levynkuvana.
<AK> ''winrar
<AK> ''winRAR archive''
<AK> on tiedosto tyyppi
<skfin> AK: Winrar vain varaa sen tiedostotyypin itselleen
<AK> jaa
<AK> pitää sitten kattoa kun iskä tuo tuolta Cd levyjä kaupasta
<Sysi> iso ei toimi jos sen polttaa niinku tiedostona
<tuhoojabotti> Jeps
<AK> mistäs minä voin katsoa todellisen tiedosto tyypin??
<ninnnu> Right-click -> ominaisuudet
<ninnnu> Siellä pitäs olla
<AK> on se .iso
<tuhoojabotti> Jea.
<tuhoojabotti> Paitsi, jos on jo vasuri.
<ninnnu> http://iso.snoekonline.com/iso.htm#top täällä näkyy olevan NTI-poltto-ohjeet
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6OtBch -> How to successfully burn or write an ISO-image to cd or dvd
<AK> ok
<mjr> jee
<AK> tämä paikka on IT insinöörien taivas..
<tuhoojabotti> lol
<hifi> vain 5€/min
<AK> no nyt Call Of Duty United offensivea ajankuluksi
<AK> miksiköhän lubuntun tekijät eivät ole tehnyt asennus / cd:lle poltto ohjeita youtubeen :D
<tuhoojabotti> lol
<tuhoojabotti> Jos käyttää lubuntua niin ei pyöri juutuubi!
<tuhoojabotti> ;)
<AK> :D
<AK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8a-smrPlvE ubuntu 9.04 englannin kielinen  asennus video :D
<AK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLFOqqhA_rM&feature=related tossa taas saksaksi 10.04 asennus video :D
<Tm_T> ymmärtääkseni itse asennus (ja poltto) on karkeasti sama
<ninnnu> juu, taitaa apaut kaikki kohdat olla samoja. Ainakin ubuntu-xubuntu-kubuntu-akselilla mikään ei taida erota
<ninnnu> Paitsi värit
<Olotila> miten vaihdan n'pp'imist;n skandinaaviseksi_
<tuhoojabotti> Asetuksista layout?
<tuhoojabotti> lol, 2009 joku laittanu hyvän kommentin viestiin mis valitettuu, kun ei oltu saatu toimaamaan.
<tuhoojabotti> "Linux doesnt support scandinavian keyboard thats why i hate it."
<tuhoojabotti> "Dont use linux."
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<Olotila> löyty, tänks
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<Olotila> unityssä kirjoitin "keyboard"
<tuhoojabotti> :)
<Olotila> mikä se oli se pastebin juttu?
<Olotila> asensin sen kerran, mutta unohdin jo
<tuhoojabotti> wot
<tuhoojabotti> Mikä pastebin-juttu?
<Olotila> se panee nettiin jonkin komennon printin
<Olotila> jonka voi sitten jakaa täällä, siis linkin
<tuhoojabotti> Eikös sen voi itse pasteta? :D
<Olotila> joo mutta usein silloin floodaa
<tuhoojabotti> Eh.
<tuhoojabotti> Siis pasteta itse sinne pastebiniin.
<Olotila> jonkin fdiskin ulosannin kun nakkaa #Ubuntu  -kanavalle, niin tulee mutea
<tuhoojabotti> En minä sitä tarkoittanut.
<Kurko> pastebinit?
<tuhoojabotti> pastebin.com
<tuhoojabotti> paste.servut.us
<tuhoojabotti> niitähän riittää.
<tuhoojabotti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ tämäkin on
<Olotila> se oli joku tosi helppo
<Olotila> kirjoitin sen komennon, se antoi linkin
<Olotila> varmaan tuo pastebinit, koklaan sitä
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<tuhoojabotti> Olotila: 1. kirjoita komento 2. kopioi tuloste 3. pastea tuonne 4. hanki linkki 5. ???? 6. profit
<Olotila> sillä riitti vaiheet 1. ja 4. ja 6. :)
<tuhoojabotti> 5. on tärkein.
<tuhoojabotti> Olotila: Toi ohje on kato meille pro-käyttäjille, jotka ei tarvitse apua. ;-)
<Olotila> oikeastaan voin vain lukea toisesta ikkunasta ja kirjoittaa toiseen
<tuhoojabotti> Joo nyt meni niin monimutkaseks, että haen kahvia ->
<Olotila> hyvä idis ->
<Olotila> slurp
<Olotila> joo se se oli
<Olotila> free | pastebinit
<Olotila> http://paste.ubuntu.com/651706/
<Olotila> kätsä
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<tuhoojabotti> Onhan noit.
<tuhoojabotti> Sais viel screenshot-softan jolla sais upittua suoraa sftp.
<tuhoojabotti> Toosal käytän Jingiä, mut sitä ei oo linuksille tulos.
<pesasa> ksnapshot
<tuhoojabotti> koo :o
<pesasa> Koopakoo
<tuhoojabotti> Onksse kde sit niin hyvä kun väitetään?
<tuhoojabotti> Kerran kokeilin, eikä oikein kolahtanu. :P
<tuhoojabotti> plasma desktoppia siis
<bioterror> ei ole, mutta noh
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> bioterror on salaa gentoo -käyttäjä.
<bioterror> toiset tykkää äidistä, toiset tyttärestä, joku isistä ja naapuri voi katella vaikkka perheen koiraa ja auton pakoputkia
<bioterror> tuhoojabotti, oon pinäärimiähii osittain, archia mä käyttelen kolmella koneella
<tuhoojabotti> ;)
<bioterror> jos upuntussa ei ois plymouthia...
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<AK> Mikäköhän mahtaa olla ensimmäinen linux.. :D
<bioterror> 0.0.1 varmaankin
<tuhoojabotti> Kysy liinukselta.
<bioterror> !mini | AK
<lubotu3> AK: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<AK> mihis se bioterror meni ..
<rkantos> oisko teillä ideaa ku screeniä koittaa avata ni sanoo näin:
<rkantos> "Cannot access '(deleted) /dev/ttyp0': No such file or directory
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> miksiköhän se sarjaporttia
<rkantos> jaa-a
<rkantos> hmm ku reboottasin ni tuli ((deleted) /dev/ttyp0 at xx:xx
<rkantos> siis sen reboot komennon jälkeen
<rkantos> paska
<rkantos> nyt rankasee
<rkantos> ei päästä enää sisään.......
<rkantos> "server refused to start a shell/command"
<rkantos> rootilla ku menee niin ssh-yhteys vaan menee kiinni
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> onko toi joku etäkone tms.?
<rkantos> o
<rkantos> jaa hmm.. näyttäs muisti olevan täynnä taas.. äsken pysty kirjautuu sisään ennen ku ehti reboottia
<rkantos> virtuaali siis kyseessä
<bioterror> joo
<AK> tää on kuiteskin ubuntu/ linux paikka mutta kysyn mikseiköhän  xp:lle tarkoitettuun koneeseen saa windows 95?
<Sysi> se ei oo enää tuettu ja sille ei oo ajureita
<AK> jaaha
<AK> kun mulla on tuossa windows 95 asennus levy.. :D
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<AK> sitten DVD ubuntu ja lubuntu
<AK> sitten windows xp
<AK> mulla on käyttö järjestelmiä joka lähtöön
<AK> haluaako joku ostaa ? :D
<tuhoojabotti> Ostan ubuntun, paljol lähtee?
<Sysi> 95 CD:t ei muuten boottaa, ne pitää bootata korpulta (ja juttelua varten on #ubuntu-fi-offtopic)
<AK> vitsailin vaan
<rkantos> 95sen voi asentaa virtuun
<rkantos> :)
<AK> no tossa latailen vielä xubuntua kanssa
<AK> pitäis ladata kaikki käyttöjärjestelmät :D
<ninnnu> Mikäs vika lubuntussa oli?
<AK> eipä perkules asenna
<ninnnu> kui?
<AK> mikäköhän on suositus ram määrä tolla lubuntulla?
<ninnnu> pienempi kuin [x|k]buntulla
<Sysi> 256MB, en oo varma vaatiiko asennus enemmän jos ei oo alternate-levy
<AK> koneessa on 256 mb keskaria
<AK> ja sama on xubuntussakin
<AK> suositus vaatimus
<rkantos> no nyt tulee tällänen
<rkantos> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/ttyp1' - please check.
<kirvesAxe> lubuntu... kokeilin pari päivää enkä löytönyt mistään asetusta millä touchpadin napautusklikkauksen saisi pois käytöstä, joten poistin :P
<AK> no tämä on xubuntun ja lubuntun tappelu
<ninnnu> rkantos: ls -l /dev/ttyp1
<Sysi> xubuntulla 256 on pikkusen nihkeästi, toimii mutta lubuntu ois parempi jos ei saa lisää muistia jostaki
<AK> mutta saakeli kun se ei edes asenna sitä lubuntua
<AK> no nyt xubuntun kanssa tappelemahan
<ninnnu> kai sä poltit sen levyn niin kuin me sanottii?
<AK> juu
<AK> ja oli ihan virheetön
<rkantos> ninnnu: crw-rw---- 1 root tty 3, 1 Jul 25 18:02 /dev/ttyp1
<AK> ruudulle tulee vaan sinistä ja valkoinen välähtelee jos valitset asennuksen
<AK> no meen tässä nyt
<ninnnu> rkantos: lisää ittes tty-ryhmään?
<bioterror> ei taida ak tietää, että ihan samat kraffakortin ajurit sielläki on
<rkantos> ninnnu: ei auta
<ninnnu> rkantos: relogin
<rkantos> ninnnu: Cannot open /dev/ttyp1: Permission denied
<rkantos> se kyl avaa sen screenin hetkeks
<torde> siis mita ihmetta. onko gnome menny oikeesti tallaseks?
<torde> eihan tassa oo enaa valikoitakaan
<torde> ulkonakoa ei vissiin enaa saa muokata?
<Sysi> jos ppa:sta otin niin on, jos unitystä puhut niin se on vaan ubuntu
<torde> joo'o
<torde> no, eipahan tartte miettia, josko luopuis kde:sta :)
<crope> saahan sen vanhan näköseksi
<crope> Gnome3 valikoista pois System Settings => System Info => Graphics => Forced Fallback Mode
<Sysi> kastoroitu vanha gnome
<crope> en kyllä henk. koht. hirveesti oo arvostanu sitä ubuntun unityä saatikka gnome3 uutta dekstoppia
<Sysi> unity on mun mielestä tosi kätevä, etenki 2D eri ikkunamanagerilla
<crope> taitavat olla parhaimmillaan jos on kosketusnäyttö käytössä
<Sysi> uudessa gnomessa on työtilan vaihto pelkällä hiirellä melko työlästä
<hiskiboy> hello all
<hiskiboy> Kuinkas tehdään sellainen scripti tms miksi sitä nyt ubuntus kutsutaankin. Se heittää kuselyikkunan josta saa valita raxi ruutuun vaihtoehdon joka sitten annetaan seuraavalle komennolle... Eli haluan panna cpu policyn vaihdon tolleen
<hiskiboy> vai miksi sitä että cpu on powersave... performance kutsutaankin
<mjr> ei kyl kovin siistiä zenityllä, mutta toimis jotain tyyliin zenity --list --text "Select CPU policy" --radiolist --column="" --column="Policy" 0 Foo 1 Bar 2 Baz
<Iltsu> hmm
<Iltsu> mikäköhä meni käsille
<Iltsu> olin pakon edes ostamas uutta printterii kaupas ja sit googlailin kännykäl et mikä toimis linuxin kans nätisti
<hiskiboy> Eiku riittää perus kysely ikkuna joka antaa muuttujalle arvon
<hiskiboy> mä osaan käsin muuntaa kyl sitö cpu policyä käsin
<Iltsu> sit päädyin samsungin ml-1865:n koska löysin sille hyvännäkösen ohjeen mil sen piti toimii about suoraa
<Iltsu> nyt ei sitte suju :D
<hiskiboy>  cpufreq-selector -g TILA -c 0 ja sama mutta -c 1
<hiskiboy> en tiä miks pitää molemmille coreille erikseen antaa
<hiskiboy> niin sit sais vaan jonku kyselyn ja tohon tila sanan tilalle muuttujan arvon
<bioterror> Iltsu, mulla on dyykattu HP LaserJet 4000N, toimii heittämäl kun iskee verkkoon ;)
<hiskiboy> bioterror: Dyykattu :-D
<Iltsu> bioterror, hehjoo :D
<Iltsu> munha piti ostaa tulostin kun täyttelin eilen kelan sähkösen opintotukihakemuksen ja siihe iti sit laittaa liitteitä
<hiskiboy> taikka se kyselyruutu saa olla ihan tekstipohjasenakin
<topyli> ainahan hp-tulostimet toimii
<Paavi2_0> hei, tää ei oo #ubuntu-fi-offtopic
<Iltsu> ajattelin et kaiken järjen mukaan ne liitelaut saa haettuu iha kelastaki
<Iltsu> no eihä sielt saanu
<Iltsu> mjuu, mää mielestäni googlasin et tää lähtee heittämäl toimii mut ei iha silt tunnu :D
<topyli> mikähän samsung ml-blahblah mulla oli, kyllä se pelasi heti
<topyli> tosin hajosi muuten vaan heti takuun ummettua
<Iltsu> Samsung ML-1860 Seriesina tunnistuu toi
<Iltsu> olis tuolla Saumsung Ml-1860 series niminen ajuri oikee, mut sitäku koittaa ni tää printtaa lapun et internal error - please use the proper driver
<topyli> mitä sanoo linuxprinting.org?
<Iltsu> haulla ei ainakaa mitää :d
<Iltsu> eiku katos
<Iltsu> ML-1865W:lle löytyis ppd-tiedosto
<Iltsu> josko sil sais jotai järkee tohon
<Iltsu> en sitte tiiä onko W:n ja ilman W:tä olevan ero muutaku wlan, vai onks niis jotai ratkasevamapa eroo
<topyli> saahan kokeilla :)
<Iltsu> nyt se ei sitte jkasanu tulostaa ees tota "please use the proper driver" lappua :P
<topyli> sillä lailla
<Iltsu> täydellises maailmas tähän ois tehty joku standardi
<topyli> Iltsu: wikissä on tämmöinen ohje samsungin omien ajureiden käyttöön: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Samsung_ML
<Iltsu> joo, koitin tota mut ei natsannu
<topyli> tuosta nyt ei näy minkä ikäinen sivu on :\
<Iltsu> kirosin samaa ku luin tota
<Iltsu> et on näis jutuis aika oleelline tieto
<Iltsu> vois koittaa uusiks
<Iltsu> ja katella käsin mitä se paketti sisältää
<hiskiboy> Iltsu: mä keksin... Löysin yhden install tiedoston joka harrastaa kysymistä... Muokkaan sitä ja paan vaan suoraan et suorita toi komento jos vastaus on tää :-) Sillä ratkasen ton cpu tilan säädön
<topyli> Iltsu: voihan siinä olla hyvätkin ohjeet mukana, ja ne asennusskriptitkin voi olla ihmis-luettavia
<Iltsu> hmm
<Iltsu> nyt näköjää lähti laulamaa
<Iltsu> emmä kyl tiiä mitä mä tein eri taval ku ekal yrittämäl, mut eikai se mitää :D
<hiskiboy> HJELP
<hiskiboy> http://pastebin.com/gWGAT817 mikä tos menee väärin
<hiskiboy> cpufreq-selector -g ondemand -c 0 <-- nuo rivit on sit oikeen
<hiskiboy> mutta mutta emmä tollasta osaa tehä :-(
<Iltsu> mäki koitin tunkkaa mun atomia throtlaamaan, sitku olin tarpeeks tapellu ni hoksasin et eihä toi d510 tue semmosta :D
<bioterror> mun D525 ei myöskää tahdo toisella jakelulla olla ondemandissa
<bioterror> mutta luin toisaalta taas, että performance on parempi!
<bioterror> mutta kävisikö cpu ei-niin-kuumana, ja täten flekti ois hitaampi ;)
<Iltsu> mjuu
<bioterror> http://codemonkey.org.uk/2009/01/18/forthcoming-p4clockmod/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/l5gqOg -> Forthcoming p4-clockmod changes. | codemonkey.org.uk
<bioterror> tossa
<Iltsu> itekki vois hyvi pyöritellä tota konet pienemmil kelloil, ku ei toi tee muuta ku lataa torrenttei ja jaa kiintolevyi verkkoo
<hiskiboy> Joo osaan mä nyt sen vaihtaa pienemmäks ei se oo ongelma
<hiskiboy> cpufreq-selector -g ondemand -c 0 <-- tolla komennolla mut mikä tos valitse if jutus on vikana
<hiskiboy> pitää vaan antaa erikseen molemmille codeille siks noita on -c 1 ja -c 0
<Paavi2_0> milläköhän saisin selville, että missä vika, kun erinäiset terminaalista käynnistettävät audio-ohjelmat valittavat, etteivät pääse käsiksi alsa-laitteeseen? :/ koneessa on tasantarkkaan yksi sisäänrakennettu laite hw:0, mutta se on varattu, vaikken olisi käyttänyt aiemmin esim. bansheeta
<jjo> Paavi2_0: sulla ei varmaan softamiksaus toimi edelleenkään
<jjo> jotkut väittävät, että se toimisi oletuksena, mutta mulla ei ole toiminut koskaan
<jjo> mun on pitänyt aina tehdä oma alsa-konffi jolla ohjaan kaiken oletuksena dmixin, tai nykyään pulseaudion kautta
<Paavi2_0> jjo: mulla ei ole hajua hyvästä aconf-tutoriaalista. olisko vinkkejä?
<jjo> Paavi2_0: onko sulla ihan ubuntu?
<jjo> no, mulla on ja mulla on tällä hetkellä tiedostossa /etc/asound.conf jotakuinkin tämä: http://pastebin.com/7p69Lmnr
<Paavi2_0> jjo: ei vaan oikein toimi mun käyttötarkoituksessa. pulsella tulee vähän liikaa latenssia.
<Paavi2_0> ehkä tuo korjaantuu, kunhan saan ulkoisen äänikortin ja kirjoitettua konffin sille
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-26
<Iltsu> örör
<Iltsu>  nassi sammunu sil aikaa ku olin nukkumas
<Iltsu> tieteskää mihinkää ei jää mitää inffoo siitä et miks :Ee
<Tm_T> syslog?
<Tm_T> yön säätiedotus?
<AK> jaaha täällä on väkeä
<AK> Tuli tässä levitettyä linux Xubuntun sanomaa
<AK> Kaverin vanhaan pöytä koneeseen asensin sille
<tale> Pöytäkoneista muistuu mieleeni naapurin poika, joka oli innokas tietokoneilija mutta ei tullut mukaan verkkopelitapahtumiin.
<tuhoojabotti> Tuleeks tale assyille?
<tale> Kyläillessä huomasin sen johtuvan siitä, että hänellä ei ollut titokoneella koteloa, vaan tietsikka oli rakennettu työpöydän sisään.
<tuhoojabotti> lol
<tuhoojabotti> Mikäs siinä.
<tabasko> koko pöytä messiin
<tale> tuhoojabotti: En ole lähdössä assyille, Käyn vain niissä verkkopelitapahtumissa joita itse järjestän.
<tuhoojabotti> Tai sit vaa pahvilaatikkoon kone siks ajaks.
<tabasko> tai sitten vaan oikeasti ostaa sen kotelon
<tuhoojabotti> Pyh
<tale> Kotelon hankkiminen lienee suoraviivaisin vaihtoehto, muttei tietenkään kelpaa rakentelunörtille.
<tabasko> mäkin tein joskus htpc:n vitriinihyllykköön
<tabasko> mutta sen jäähdytys olis tarvinnut vähän enemmän porattuja reikiä
<Iltsu> mun tarvis keksii tolle nassikoneelle jostai hiljasempi poweri
<Iltsu> ja semmone misä olis enemmän kun kaks sata-virtaliitint
<Iltsu> tosin kai neki sais molexeist adapteril
<tuhoojabotti> Mul on varmaa 9 s-ataa
<tuhoojabotti> mun uudes poweris
<Iltsu> juu
<Iltsu> no toi poweri on tollane mikä tuli codegen mx-jotain kopan mukan joka tais maksaa 40 euroo
<tuhoojabotti> kivasti modulaarinen. :P
<Iltsu> et silt ei kauheest pidä vaatii
<tuhoojabotti> Joo.
<Iltsu> oliks kallis
<tuhoojabotti> Tuo makso 130€
<Iltsu> juu
<tuhoojabotti> Corsair HX750
<tuhoojabotti> hoax
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<Iltsu> melkee yhtä pal ku koko muu kone ilman levyjä
<tuhoojabotti> Heh..
<Sysi> puolella ton hinnasta CX600 joka tuntuu olevan liikaa suunnilleen kaikelle
<Sysi> jollekki atomille riittää 120W
<Iltsu> joo emmää mitää 600 wattia tarvii
<Iltsu> jep
<Iltsu> D510mo, sata-ohjainkortti ja maksimissaa kuus kiintolevyy
<Iltsu> ei ihmeitä vaadi
<tuhoojabotti> i7 930, gtx 590, 3 kovoa + ssd ja bluray asema :P
<tuhoojabotti> Tuommonen kiuas nyt vaatii jo jonkun verran virtaa
<Sysi> gtx460 otti maximikuormalla apaut 250W pistorasiasta
<Sysi> tai kone muuten idlellä
<tuhoojabotti> On se parempi olla enemmän ku vähemmän. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Ja muutenkin tuo on ihan kiva, kun on modulaarinen niin ei ole karmeata johtosotkua siel.
<tuhoojabotti> Tai no, vähemmän karmea silti. :P
<Sysi> kiinapoweriin verrattuna sukkapiuhat on oikeen siistit, löyty vielä hyvä rako ylimääräsille
<Sysi> liian tehokas näyttis tuli kyllä ostettua, pitäis päivittää prossu mutta ku ei oikeastaan tarvis
<Iltsu> mun tarvis vaihtaa toi sandy bridge emolevy semmoseen jos pitäs toimii kaik satat
<Iltsu> 'mut en o osaanu aikaseks
<czr_> hmm. meil menee joku 5W
<Olotila> voiko 11.04 ubuntuun vääntää uuden 3.0 kernelin?
<Olotila> tai saako tähän jotenkin muuten helposti GPT osio tuen?
<Olotila> minun toimiva ~4TB osio ei mounttaa tänne
<Olotila> siinä on yli 2,5 teraa dataa
<Sysi> gpt-tuki on ollu jo kauan
<Sysi> missä formaatissa se on?
<Olotila> jaah, taisin lukea jotain vanhaa juttua
<Olotila> formaatissa?
<Sysi> mihin muotoon formatoitu
<Olotila> ntfs
<Olotila> gparted näkee vain erilliset levyt, ei raidia
<Sysi> raid on vähän eri asia
<Sysi> rautaraidi vai windowsilla käytetty softaraidilla?
<Olotila> Intelin ICH10R kontrolleri, Asuksen emo.
<Olotila> eli ei vissin oikeastaan kumpikaan, ei ns. rauta eikä myöskään winukan tekemä
<Sysi> emon raid on kuitenki käyttiksen alapuolella
<Olotila> joo
<Olotila> winukassa toimii
<Olotila> fdisk näkee sen, mutta sanoo että käytä gpartedia
<hahlo> saako 11.04 kevennettyä mitenkään kätevästi, käynnistyviä ohjelmia tai palveluja poistamalla? tahtoo eeepc900 hyytyä
<Lynoure> hahlo: eiks oo ihan netbook-versio tai netbook-optioita?
<Lynoure> ah, ei oo enää
<Sysi> netbookki ei kyllä koskaa vieny ainakaa vähempää muistia
<hahlo> tämä tässä superhitaassa koneessa tuntuu edeltäjäänsä tahmeammalta, vaikka perinteinen gnome ilman tehosteita käytössä
<czr_> en tieda miksi ihmiset olettais et uudet versiot softista olis nopeampia kuin vanhat
<tuhoojabotti> Mun softat ainakin on. :u
<czr_> tuhoojabotti, mitka sun softat?
<tuhoojabotti> Jätän tarkotuksella sinne aina kaikkia waitteja ja sit joka päivitykses otan pois nii nopeutuu, sit voin kehuskella, kuin taas optimoitu!
<tuhoojabotti> ":D"
<czr_> niin mut jatkuvasti kirjastot kasvaa, joten ajoaika kasvaa linkityksen takia yms
<czr_> ja jossain vaiheessa sun trikit on kaikki poistettu kans :-)
<tuhoojabotti> :E
<tuhoojabotti> Sit laitan projun jäihin ;-)
<tuhoojabotti> Hihi
<tuhoojabotti> No ei mut oikeesti unohdin yhteen ohjelmaa 100ms waitin :D
<tuhoojabotti> Sit päivitykses laitoin vaa: "Speeded up your internet"
<tuhoojabotti> Kun se oli latauksien välis :P
<czr_> niin no. kerran oli yksi verkko-ongelma mis oli vahan hittia ottanu yksi kuitumuunnin. jos kuormitti LAN-nopeuksilla niin se alkoi kohimaan ja hukkaamaan paketteja. jos taas meni netin yli (paljon hitaampi) niin toimi fine.
<czr_> eli siina ymparistossa toi sun 100ms wait ois ollu just hyva.
<czr_> btw, oli melko hauskaa diagnosoida tuota aikoinaan.
<kimbledon> miten selvis sit :D
<czr_> kavin parissa muussa rakennuksessa testaamassa juttuja ja sit rajsin tuohon yhteen
<czr_> sit testasin konehuoneen puolelta ja rakennuksen popista niin popin puolella oli ja sit vaihdoin laitteita kunnes ongelma havis
<czr_> kylhan tuossa juosta sai ihan hyvin
<kimbledon> heh
<harriv> löytyykö suomen markkinoilta ubuntu-kelpoista miniläppäriä?
<Sysi> jokseenki kaikki joissa on intelin näyttis, broadcomin wlan toimii pienellä säädöllä yleensä
<anacron> "kelpoinen" on aika monella tavalla määriteltävissä :D
<harriv> no valmiiksi asennettu olisi luksusta, suoraan  heittämällä asentaminen kelvollinen :)
<harriv> parin päivän säätäminen ehkä juuri ja juuri siedettävä
<anacron> no esim jos ostaa jonkun eee-pc:n niin niihin menee kyllä aika heittämällä sisään, mutta en tiedä että onko se käyttö sitten "kelvollista"
<anacron> kun riippuu kuitenkin niin paljon mitä sillä tekee
<Paavi2_0> jossain kaupassa ainakin tässä vuosi, pari takaperin myytiin ainakin läppäreitä valmiiksi asennetulla ubuntulla, mutta en muista ko. putiikin nimeä nyt.
<harriv> verkkokaupassa näyttää kaikki olevan windowsia (paitsi applen tuotteet)
<anacron> ei oo kyllä sellasta konetta tullu vielä vastaan mihin ei olis voinu asentaa ubuntua
<Paavi2_0> pelkkä ubuntun perusasennus vie muistia n. 320-350M, joten kyllä melkein minkä tahansa miniläppärin olettais toimivan kohtalaisella käytettävyydellä
<Paavi2_0> lähinnä flash-plugin tökkii koneessa kuin koneessa silloin tällöin
<Paavi2_0> harriv: just vähän aikaa sitten pistin tuttavan pyynnöstä sen hp mini -läpyskälle ubuntun. toimi ainakin ensikokeilussa loistavasti.
<Paavi2_0> siinäkin oli joku juntturassa oleva windows
<Paavi2_0> tarkempaa mallia en pysty nyt muistamaan
<harriv> jaaha, olisi kannattanut googea käyttää ensin: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/kannettavat/
<Paavi2_0> noiden lisäksi moni muukin toimii. kannattaa ottaa huomioon, että osa noista on ihan "ikäloppuja" läppäreitä. esim. thinkpad t23 on nopealla arvauksella kymmenisen vuotta vanha kapistus.
<anacron> hei mulla olis yks kyssäri kerrankin, pyöritän ubuntua vmware fusionilla ja gnomessa resoluutio skaalautuu automaattisesti, kun loggaan ulos niin resoluutio on väärä eikä skaalaudu ja jos haluan käyttää esim awesomea ikkunajärjestelmänä niin miten saan sen oikeaan resoon
<anacron> muistan et joskus oon tehnyt tämmösiä xrandr:illa mutta mitenkä nykyään?
<Sysi> xrandr toimii
<Sysi> arandr on GUI sille jos gnome-kilkettä ei halua/saa
<anacron> hahaa kyllähän se
<anacron> xrandr -s 2560x1600 niin kyllä lähtee
<bioterror> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/ siellä on!
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Mk63K6 -> Index of /lubuntu
<kakeman> mikä työpöytä
<Sickki> lxde varmaanki
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-27
<Finnish> Mitenkähän sais pakotettua ton N900-luurin muistikortin mounttauksen ton piuhan kautta? Nyt mounttaa vaan ite luurin, ei muistikorttia
<Finnish> Tai miten siihen pääsis käsiks
<bioterror> otat muistikortin irti ja laitat sen muistikortin lukijaan
<Finnish> Äh, pitäis puhelin purkaa...
<bioterror> miksi?
<Finnish> Oho, ei tarvii kuin takakansi ottaa irti
<bioterror> nih
<bioterror> tervetuloa 2000-luvulle
<Finnish> AAARGH, puhelimessa on micro-sd, mulla on vaan mini-sd adapteri
<Finnish> Voisko tuota mokkulaa käyttää adapterina kun siinä on micro-sd:lle paikka?
<dimape> viikko assyihin, olisiko vielä joku halukas päivystäjäksi ständille?
<jjo> jotain mokkuloita kyl voi
<mjr> Finnish, jos siinä on paikka niin se luultavasti joo osaa toimia microsd-lukijana
<mjr> niissä on joo joissain sellanen fiitso että samasta tikusta voi tehdä muistitikunkin
<Finnish> Ainakin se näkyy computerissa semmosena flash-paikkana toi huawei
<mjr> tosin, ainakin mun tikku (jossa kans on sellainen) on silti usb 1.1, ja siinä missä se on tarpeeks nopea 3g-käyttöön, muistikortinlukijana se on hidas. Mutta jos se on helpoin valinta, niin hitauden voi tietty kestää.
<Finnish> JES!!! Toi toimii muistikortinlukinaja, jeeee!
<Finnish> 11mb/sec vauhti
<Finnish> Kyllä sen kanssa pystyy elämään
<tuhoojabotti> Mun galaxy s2 toimaa parenmin mokkulana kun mun huawei nettitikku
<mjr> jesh
<Finnish> Mun huawei toimii aivan sikahyvin täällä landella, välistä melkein megaa tulee sisään tavara, aikaisemmin oli Nokia CS-17 (tosin eri liittymä oli, DNA) niin ei hypänny kertaakaan edes 3G-verkkoon...
<Finnish> Onks i3-prossu riittävä semmoiseen normaaliin käyttöön, maximissaan HDMI:llä ulostuloa
<tuhoojabotti> Kyllä tuo mokkulakin toimaa ihan ok kotona, yhtä nopea kuin 3,5km kupari, mutta uppi vähän parempi ja pingi huonompi.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut mökillä toimas känny paremmin. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Ja tuo ylikuumenee ja sitten alkaa pätkimään tuo mokkula.
<Tm_T> Finnish: öh, ~mikä tahansa nykyisin myynnissä oleva suoritin pitäisi riittää "normaaliin käyttöön"
<Tm_T> sanoisin
<Finnish> Ok, kun tulee semmoiselle ihmiselle joka ei nyt pahemmin videoita käsittele ym ei mitään HC-hommia, mut kuitenkin pitäis suhteellisen juokseva olla, win 7 luonnollisesti käyttiksenä kun ei ne oo ubuntua ikinä käyttäny
<Finnish> Tommosta kattelin sille kaverille, tekis kyllä mieli ubuntu siihen asentaa kun se tulee mun kautta: http://www.gigantti.fi/product/tietokoneet/kannettavat-tietokoneet/SATC6601TT/toshiba-satellite-15-6-kannettava-c660-1tt
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TNmKcU -> Toshiba Satellite 15.6" kannettava C660-1TT - Gigantti
<dimape> tjoo, kyllä tuo piisaa arkikäyttöön
<dimape> oma vuoden vanha Toshiba jossa on samaa luokkaa oleva i3 ja sama määrä samannopeuksista muistia saa Seiskalta pistemäärät prosessori 6,2 ja muisti 5,9 mikä piisaa oikein hyvin
<Tm_T> puolet tuosta riittää melkoi pitkälti mihin tahansa
<Sysi> puolet siinä mielessä että core2 vs. sandybridge
<Tm_T> ei ihan niinkään
<Tm_T> mutta joo, minä oon tottunut vanhaan hitaaseen rautaan
<Sysi> yllättävän vähällä saa tehtyä vaikka ja mitä, mutta ku ottaa huomioon windowsin turpoamisen ja muun bloatin niin etenki vähemmän huolekkaalle käyttäjälle saa jonkuverran olla tehoa
<Sysi> apaut vuoden kannoin 1GB/1,6GHz atom n270-läppäriä mukana, jossaki välissä väsy siihen että aina tökkii nettisivujen scrollaus
<Paavi2_0> höhö, mulla on just nyt käytössä PIII 750MHz/256M -läppäri, eikä aina ees töki vieritys
<dimape> tarvii alkaa testailla suosikkipelejä Winessä, tämän koneen esiasennettu seiska on vetämässä itsensä umpisolmuun, ensin oireili vain VLC ja luulin että kyse on vain jostain bugista, mutta sitten alkoi muutkin reistailla, jos COD4 ja CiV 4 BtS toimii Winessä ongelmitta saa Seiska lähteä
<Iltsu> mite ihmeessä väki käyttää tietokoneit, ei mulla oo ollu mitää ongelmaa winddowsin turpoamisen kans
<Tm_T> ...ja taas mennään rankasti kanavan aiheen ohi (;
<Iltsu> ainut et se kasvatta asen yhden kansion kokoa yhteensopivuuksen takaamiseks eikä sitä pysty siivoilemaan, mikä on vähä huono ssd:n kanssa kun se turpoo oikeesti isoks :P
<Iltsu> Tm_T, hyvä siit on mulle huudella kun tää aihee ohittamine alotettii jo puolisen tuntia takaperi
<Tm_T> tiedän, en nimennyt ketään
<Iltsu> kyl tässä taas haisi
<Iltsu> kauheet vainoo
<Iltsu> ;)
<dimape> sitten olisi enää näyttöasetusten funtsiminen kun läppärin oma tykkäisi käyttää omaansa ja erillinen näyttö omaa 'välimallin HD:taan', eikä Ubuntu ole tykännyt taipua molempiin
<dimape> Iitsu tämän koneen seiska on kai ollut asennuksesta alkaen viallinen, esimerkiksi lisää & poista -toiminto ei ole toiminut koko sinä aikana kun olen sitä koittanut käyttää
<Iltsu> aivan :D
<Iltsu> kuulostaa normaalilt
<Sysi> oem
<dimape> ensimmäinen ja viimeinen kone jonka ostan esiasennetulla Wintoosalla
<tuhoojabotti> Mun läppäri oli huollos, asensivat kaiken bloatwaren takas ja asensivat sen uusiks _suomeksi_ (enkuks oli)
<tuhoojabotti> :E
<Iltsu> aika hiljasta et niitä mistää sais ilman
<Iltsu> jossei itte kokoo
<dimape> no läppärin hankin kun varauduin henkisesti opiskelun aloittamiseen, muuten olen käyttänyt pöytäkoneita
<Iltsu> melkee kyl asentaisin tähä läppäriin ubuntua, mutku viimeks k utyypitin oli joku juttu miksei toiminu
<dimape> joista viimeisimmän kokosin itse ja loput olleet käytettyjä & meikäläiseltä lähtiessään _hiukan_ viriteltyjä
<Finnish> Miten yle areenasta saap ladattua radiokuunnelman?
<heikki> auttaisko http://linux.fi/wiki/RTMPDump-YLE
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gkVUIw -> RTMPDump-YLE – Linux.fi
<elias_a> Milläs softalla sitä voisi katsella ja nauhoittaa USB-kameran kuvaa?
<elias_a> Ostin halvan endoskoopikameran ja nyt alkaa sen tunkeminen rööreihin!
<pesasa> elias_a: cheese, vlc, ...
<Mkaysi> Onko mahdollista uudelleenohjata osoitteita localhostilta? Esim: osoite esimerkki.fi mene
<Mkaysi> *menisi osoitteeseen esimerkki.com ?
<heikki> @Linuxfi Hosts-tiedosto
<Fibubot> Tiedosto /etc/hosts sisältää joidenkin koneiden nimien ja ip-osoitteiden vastaavuudet. Nämä koneet löytyvät tiedoston avulla ilman nimipalvelimen käyttöä. Yleensä tässä tiedostossa on koneen omat nimet sekä mahdollisesti pienessä lähiverkossa lähiverkon muitten koneitten nimiä ja ip-osoitteita. IPv6-protokollaa käytettäesä -- http://linux.fi/wiki/Hosts-tiedosto
<Mkaysi> Kiitos
 * Mkaysi yritti Googlettaa jotakin ihme ohjelmaa.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<Sysi> kyllä se varmaan sais lokaalilla dns:lläki mutta toi on helpompi
<Mkaysi> Kuinka se tapahtuu lokaalilla dns:llä? BIND9 on asennettu ja se näköjään ohittaa /etc/hosts tiedoston.
<kamidi> eikö /etc/hosts tiedoston pitäisi olla käytössä vaikka lokaali dns olisikin asennettu? en varma kyllä ole mutta..
<Mkaysi> Mikään ei ainakaan näytä käyttävän sitä
<Mkaysi> Taidan vain poistaa tuon BIND9:in ja käyttää normaalisti
<elias_a> pesasa: Wanha kunnon cheese toimi kuin unelma.
<elias_a> pesasa: Kiitos!
<czr> Mkaysi, /etc/nsswitch.conf kertoo libc:lle et missa jarjestyksessa ja miten kutakin osoite <-> nimi -muutosta tehdaan. etsi sielta hosts rivi. jos siella on ensin files, niin ensin katsotaan /etc/hosts. dns on sit dns-resolveri, joka puolestaan lukee /etc/resolv.conf;ista et mista luetaan dns:aa yms.
<czr> ping on hyva ohjelma testata tai 'getent hosts foo' joka on puhdas NSS-clientti ilman sivuvaikutuksia
<czr> sit ihan vinkkina, dnsmasq on monella tapaa fiksumpi ratkaisu "kikkailuihin" kuin bind9.
<czr> jalkimmaisen kans pitaa oikeasti jo tietaa aika hyvin mita on tekemassa, dnsmasqilla taas kaikki on suht helppoa
<tabasko> heheh
<tabasko> sain ilmaiseksi nokian e7 kun vein rikkinäisen n900 huoltoon
<tabasko> nyt kun katsoo huuto.nettiä sielä on kymmeniä e7:skoja myynnissä muttei yhdessäkään huutajaa
<tabasko> mitähän tällä sitten tekis
<tabasko> ja tää ei näköjään ollutkaan offtopic channel, damn
<Mkaysi> czr: Kiitos, täytyykin kokeilla.
<czr> tabasko, luultavasti oisit saanu siita rikkinaisesta n900:sta enemman huudossa ;-)
<naali___> jepjep
<tabasko> czr, oot oikeassa :)
<SipuliSopuli> ärh
<SipuliSopuli> käynnistyslevyn luontityökalu ei anna valita levykuvaa
<anacron> :(
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-28
<Skebaristi> onks kukaan muuten koittanu asentaa ubuntua ibm:n hs22 -bladeen?
<bioterror> no miksi ei asentuis?
<Skebaristi> asennushärpätin ei löydä SAS-kovalevyjä...
<bioterror> Skebaristi, kokeile CentOS
<anacron> ? :D
<bioterror> selvästikkään kernelissä ei oo sille chipsetille ajuria
<Skebaristi> juu, näin oletin, jännä vaan et hs22:lla on tuolla ubuntun laitelistauksessa "certified" -status
<Skebaristi> mut ehkä se on sit erilaisilla kiekoilla testattu
<bioterror> ei oo levyistä kiinni
<Skebaristi> niinno siis meinasin lähinnä et siinon ollu ssd-levyt, joiden controllerille taas löytyy ajuri ubuntusta vakiona
<Skebaristi> kun taas noille SAS-levyille ei näemmä löydy
<bioterror> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201006-5800/components
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/aLk145 -> Components on BladeCenter HS22 | Ubuntu
<bioterror> kovasti sanoo että siellä on tuo LSI Logic
<bioterror> mulla oli myös tossa toissa päivänä HP:n kone johon asentelin linuxia ja levyt ei näkynyt jos pistin raid1:n, alkoi heti näkymään kun pistin taas ko. kontrollerin pois päältä BIOSsista
<bioterror> hieman pettynyt olen :D
<Sysi> bioterror: alternate-installeri vai live?
<bioterror> Sysi, tavallaan sekä että ;)
<Sysi> lähinnä siksi että vissiin rautaraidinki käyttäminen on vähän eri ku pelkkien levyjen
<bioterror> hirvvee vaiva duunaa nyt softaraidi
<bioterror> mietin että jaksanko :P
<Sysi> softaraidia ei oikeen voi käyttää ku yhellä käyttiksellä, muuten vois ehkä
<bioterror> yksi käyttis per kone <3
<Sysi> sitte pitäis käyttää windowsia ja osx:ää
<Sysi> tai myydä näytönohjain
<bioterror> toihan on ihan puppua
<Sysi> näytönohjaimen vois myydä melkeen muutenki mutta siinä jäis tappiolle
<bioterror> ostin jonku koneen jolla ois voinut pelatakki, mutta asensin vaan suoraa vistan päälle limuxin ;)
<bioterror> duuniläppäril joutuu boottii aina Windowsiin kun tahdon käpistellä auton varaosasoftaa tai korjausopasta ;)
<Olotila> mulla ei lähe millään toimimaan gpt osio täällä ubuntun puolella
<Olotila> miten saan tutkittua sitä gparted-ohjelmalla?
<Olotila> tai jollain muulla ohjelmalla?
<Olotila> fdisk ei tue gpteetä
<Olotila> gparted ei näe sitä
<Olotila> windowsin puolella toimii
<Olotila> osio on luotu biosissa, ICH10R kontrollerilla, ASUS P6T-SE emo
<Olotila> neljä teran levyä raid 0
<Olotila> reilu 2 teraa dataa sisällä
<Sysi> http://silentdevelopment.blogspot.com/2009/07/ubuntu-mount-raid-array-as-single-disk.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/sd4LND -> Silent Development: Ubuntu: Mount a RAID array, show in Gnome Places as a single disk
<Olotila> joo tänks, näyttää mielenkiintoiselta
<Olotila> täällä on kans:
<Olotila> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358120
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WBSi5i -> Ubuntu Forums
<Skebaristi> haa, ongelman ydin olikin siinä, etten ollu tajunnu et raidipakka pitää konffaa sieltä sen ohjaimen kautta tosta IMM:stä eka
<Olotila> pirskutti
<Olotila> dmraid antaa:
<Olotila> sudo dmraid -r
<Olotila> /dev/sdf: isw, "isw_bbcbhbefch", GROUP, ok, 1953525166 sectors, data@ 0
<Olotila> /dev/sde: isw, "isw_bbcbhbefch", GROUP, ok, 1953525166 sectors, data@ 0
<Olotila> /dev/sdd: isw, "isw_bbcbhbefch", GROUP, ok, 1953525166 sectors, data@ 0
<Olotila> /dev/sdc: isw, "isw_bbcbhbefch", GROUP, ok, 1953525166 sectors, data@ 0
<Olotila> eli ei löydä raidpakkaa
<Olotila> eli en voi aktivoida sitä
<Olotila> mitähän maksais raid 5 pci-e ohjainkortti ...
<Olotila> Adaptec Raid SAS/SATA3 6405
<Olotila> 270e saksassa
<hifi> adaptec on haukuttu
<Olotila> joo
<Olotila> jos haluaa halvan ja hyvän niin täytyy ostaa 2
<hifi> myös ajurien osalta
<Olotila2> pirskutti
<Olotila2> ubuntu ei muista n'pp'imist;n asetuksia
<Olotila2> m'ls''
<Olotila2> ;;pinen
<Olotila2> kysymysmerkki on _
<Olotila2> joka bootin j'lkeen sama homma
<Olotila2> vaikka palkissa lukee Fin
<MasterJ_> eikö istunnon saanu tallentuun jostakin
<Olotila2> se olis hyv'
<MasterJ_> onko sulla näppäinasetuksissa muita kieliä ku suomi ? jos on ni poista ne sieltä
<Olotila2> usa
<MasterJ_> jos et tarvii ni sama poistaa
<Olotila2> ää
<Olotila2> toimii
<Olotila2> kiitos :)
<Pekka132165454> No hei, onkos isännillä mitään kokemusta sellaisesta että voiko 3G-yhteyden joka siis on kannettavassa jakaa jotenkin wlanin kautta kännykän tai jonkun muun laitteen kanssa
<dimape> Pekka voi
<dimape> itse inttiaikana jaoin omasta läppäristä WLANin kautta yhteyteni tuvalle pariin kertaan
<Pekka132165454> Onko paha rasti?
<Pekka132165454> Linkkikin kelpais, en oikein keksi hakusanaa tähän hommaan ku juuri tuli mieleen että onkohan edes mahdollista
<dimape> ei pitäisi olla vaikeaa, Ubuntussa 'lisää uusi yhteys' tai vastaavaa, kyseessä on ohjattu toiminto
<dimape> en ole juuri nyt Linuxissa ja siitä on aikaa kun tällaista tein, marraskuussa 2009
<Sysi> klikkaa networkmanagerissa "luo uusi langaton verkko" ja homman pitäis alkaa toimimaan
<dimape> Sysi aivan noin helppoahan se olikin
<Pekka132165454> Jaa kiitti vinkeistä, puhelin ei löydä kyseistä verkkoa
<Sysi> puhelimilla on ongelmia ad-hoc verkkojen kans, jostaki vois löytyä infoa muunlaisen luomisesta
<dimape> itse taisin tehdä koneesta ihan wain WEP -salatun tukiaseman
<dimape> *vain WEP -salatun
<dimape> aika hyvin 1999 valmistetulta PIII -Thinkpadilta että yhteys toimi moitteetta
<Pekka132165454> Tämä puhelin on löytänyt todistetusti wpa2 salattuja verkkoja
<dimape> tarkoitin siis että verkkoa luodessa se oli pakko salata koska salaamattomana sitä ei toisten koneet löytäneet
<Pekka132165454> Nyt se ei löydä salaamatonta ja "saatavina kaikille käyttäjille" asetuksilla varustettua
<dimape> valitsin WEPin ja simppelin salasanan
<Sysi> ei salauksesta kyse
<Pekka132165454> Ahaa
<dimape> koita tehdä salattu, oma viritykseni alkoi toimia vasta kun sen lisäsi
<Sysi> android-puhelin?
<Pekka132165454> Tarttee kokeilla myöhemmin ...nyt kikkelipyykille ku akka kiljuu vieres
<Pekka132165454> Juu android on
<Sysi> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/android-ad-hoc-wireless-network-support/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/EH68RE -> Android Ad-hoc Wireless Network Support | xda-developers
<Sysi> networkmanaget luo defaulttina ad-hoc verkon
<Olotila> Miten saan jonkin ohjelman käynnistymään automaattisesti bootin yhteydessä?
<Olotila> tai miten saan istunnon tallennettua niin, että jatkan samasta mihin jäin?
<Olotila> 11.04
<Olotila> jaa sitä ei vissin ole tässä
<Olotila> no miten saan muistamaan näppäimistön?
<Olotila> otin USA:n pois listasta, mutta kun boottasin, se tuli takaisin eikä ääkköset toimineet
<Olotila> miten saan esim. pidginin käynnistymään aina?
<re-G> tua noin
<Pekka132165454> Sysi, niin toi taitaa nyt olla niin android puhelimen päässä ongelma?
<Pekka132165454> No se saa sitten olla
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-29
<japse> terve. onnistuuko ubuntussa korjaava asennus ? Päivitin konettani ja kesken päivityksen kone ylikuumentui ja päätti sammuttaa itsensä. Virrat pois. Tämän jälkeen ubuntu ei ole suostunut käynnistymään enään oikein vaan jää jumimaan punaiseen ruutuun ja näyttö vilkkuu ahkerasti.
<tuhoojabotti> Kokeilemallahan se selvinnee. :u
<japse> Ilmeisesti on mahdollista päästä johonki vika tila moodiin jossa pääsisin tekemään taikoja?
<tuhoojabotti> No sitäkin vois koettaa
<tuhoojabotti> Grubista valittet vikasietotilan?
<japse> eipä näy grubbia alku käynnistyksen yhteydessä? mistähän sekin johtuu? vai pitääkö painaa jotain näppäintä?
<tuhoojabotti> Ei vai :O
<tuhoojabotti> Onko ennen näkyny?
<tuhoojabotti> Itsellä ei ole kokemusta muista kuin dualbooteista. :P
<heikki> olisko esciä
<japse> Muistaakseni silloin kuin koneessa oli windows niin se viellä piomppasi esiin.
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<heikki> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<heikki> apt-get -f install saattaa olla semmonen komento mikä tekee kesken jääneen päivityksen loppuun
<heikki> katso myös https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TGXWou -> LiveCdRecovery - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<heikki> tosin toi on turhan monimutkainen jos pääset recovery-tilaan
<heikki> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade kannattaa myös ajaa
<heikki> kaikki sudo:lla
<japse> joo nuo on varmasti hyödyllisiä komentoja muistelin itsekkin että jotain tollasia oli olemassa. Pitää nyt ekana yrittää päästää logautumaan sisään koneeseen.
<tuhoojabotti> Itse suosin uudelleenasennuksen ihanuutta aina jos jotain posahtaa. :D
<japse> Joo niin kait se on vaan liian paljo tärkeitä filejä koneessa.
<tuhoojabotti> On mullakin, mutta eri kovoilla.
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<heikki> tiedostot on tarvittaessa helppo pelastaa boottaamalla livelevyltä
<heikki> mutta kyllä tommosen yleensä saa ihan tulla apt-get -f instalilla korjattua
<tuhoojabotti> Jees.
<heikki> tarjoiskohan se recovery-tila tota toimintoa jopa suoraan
<japse> joo pitää alkaa vääntää sillä. ei nimittäin löydy tota grubbia tästä läppäristä.
<heikki> pakko löytyä :)
<heikki> rämpyttele esciä koko bootti
<japse> joo pitää vaan päästä nyt jotenkin loggautumaan koneeseen sisään..
<tuhoojabotti> Grub on ennen loggautumista.
<heikki> toi on siis heti biosin jälkeen
<heikki> ennen kuin ubuntua aletaan lataamaa
<tuhoojabotti> Jeh
<Ju-PeRi> huomenta
<Ju-PeRi> voiskos joku neuvoa mites huawei e367 saa toimii
<Ju-PeRi> ubbari 10.10
<mjr> ensimmäinen arvaus noissa yleisesti on "asenna usb-modeswitch"
<Ju-PeRi> yritetty on
<Ju-PeRi> sain sen vilkuttaa jo valoa
<tekonivelo> moi
<Ju-PeRi> mut kun yrittää ydistää heti ilmo ei verkko yhteyttä
<tekonivelo> ei kukaan tiedä miten komentoriviltä voisi säätää käynnistyvien ohjelmien ikkunan kokoa?
<anacron> riippunee window managerista
<tekonivelo> wanha kunnon -geometry ei toimi Gtk-softille näköjään
<tekonivelo> eli probleemi vaikuttaisi olevan se, että gwibber ei käynnisty ku se yrittää olla 0x1px -kokoinen ikkuna
<mjr> niille toimii yleensä --geometry, gnu-konvention mukaisesti kahdella viivalla
<tekonivelo> (hupsis unity-window-decorator ja telepathy kaatuivat)
<MasterJ_> eikö compizilla saanu säädeltyä ikkunoiden avaus kokoa
 * tekonivelo nauttii alpha-tason käyttöjärjestelmästä :)
<tekonivelo> (alla siis Oneiric)
<Sysi> --fullscreen ? (tilapäisesti)
<mjr> ei sit
<mjr> niille toimii yleensä --geometry, gnu-konvention mukaisesti kahdella viivalla
<tekonivelo> sysi huoli gwibber --fullscreeniä
<tekonivelo> eikä toi --geometrykään kelpaa :(
<tekonivelo> ikkuna vilahtaa, mutta tällaista tulee konsoliin: "(gwibber:4003): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to underallocate GwibberGtkSearchView's child OsScrollbar 0x9bdacc0. Allocation is 0x1, but minimum required size is 0x35"
<mjr> Ju-PeRi, en tiedä, eikä priva ole siksikään hyvä
<Ju-PeRi> ookei
<tekonivelo> tietenki diagnoosini ongelmasta saattaa olla väärä sekin
<tekonivelo> konsolissa myös "(gwibber:4003): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -1073741720 and height -1" :D
<tekonivelo> hyvää päivää. jossain on joku juttu, mikä muistaa ikkunan aiemman koon (väärin)
<Sysi> Ju-PeRi: kokeile networkmanagerissa luoda uusi mobiiliverkkoyhteys
<Ju-PeRi> kokeiltu ja monta kertaa
<Ju-PeRi> kokeilen buutata jos ei iónnistu meen nukkuu ja yritän illal koht ollut 24h hereil
<tekonivelo> okei mitä tähän gwibber käynnistämättömyyteen tulee, niin maximoituna käynnistäminen ei auttanu :(
<tekonivelo> määräzin compizin piirtämään maksimoidun ikkunan, mut ei auttanu probleemaan
<tekonivelo> katon launchpadista onko tää tunnettu bugi ja ehkä venaan jotain päivitystä
<tekonivelo> joo-o, aika pitkä lista: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber
<tekonivelo> kyselin vähän aikaa sitten ku gwibberin ikkuna ei ilmestynyt
<tekonivelo> ratkaisu löytyi. gwibberin ikkunan koko on tallennettu gconf:iin, mutta sieltä sitä ei Oneiricissa haeta, vaan gnome-settings-daemonin ylläpitämästä kannasta
<tekonivelo> sitä voi tarkastella näin "gsettings list-recursively org.gwibber.state"
<tekonivelo> resetoin akkunan korkeuden, joka oli säädetty 65535 pikseliin, eli "gsettings reset org.gwibber.state height"
<tekonivelo> ja johan korjaantui :)
<tekonivelo> jee
<Mkaysi> Onko mahdollista kirjautua sisään julkisella SSH avaimella? Minulle väitettiin äsken niin, mutta minusta se onnistuu vain yksityisellä avaimella.
<tuhoojabotti> Huh
<heikki> käsittääkseni vain yksityisellä on mahdollista
<tuhoojabotti> Jeh
<tuhoojabotti> Sama.
<tuhoojabotti> Publa on servul ja prival sit. :u
<tuhoojabotti> Oishan se outoa, jos julkisella vois vaan kirjautua kaikkialle.
<Wolde> Nojoo
<Mkaysi> Niin minäkin ajattelin. Kiitos vahvistuksesta
<peetra> MIten asennan LibreOfficen 10.10 Kubuntuun?
<tuhoojabotti> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<tuhoojabotti> tjsp.
<tuhoojabotti> Kato paketinhallinnasta.
<peetra> tjsp :P
<peetra> Ei ole 10.10 paketeissa
<tuhoojabotti> Ai
<tuhoojabotti> No varmaan löytyy jostain ppa:sta
<tuhoojabotti> tai
<tuhoojabotti> Jostain. :P
<peetra> No sitä minäkin, muttei oikein löytduy nyt vaan oikeata PPA:ta. :(
<tuhoojabotti> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<tuhoojabotti> http://urly.fi/dZ
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5Is8dN -> Install libreoffice in ubuntu 11.04/10.10/10.04 using PPA | Ubuntu Geek
<peetra> Saan vaan RPM:tä kun LibreOfficen sivusta itse yritän ladata, enkä oiken tiedä
<peetra> Okej, katsotaan
<tuhoojabotti> Höhö, mun linkkinin oli lyhyempi ku tuo shortlink.
<peetra> hih
<peetra> Hooohoo se tekee palon työtä
<peetra> Muta noi Office ohjelmat ocat kyllä hevi-stuffia
<peetra> Okej, mulla näyttä olevan toimivaa LibreOfficea, saamarin paljon kiitoksia!!!!
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> 1. Google libreoffice 10.10 2. ???? 3. profit
<cygnus0111> tänään koin järkytyksen
<tuhoojabotti> offtopic järkytyksen?
<cygnus0111> ilman windowsia olen selvinnyt ainakin 2-3 vuotta
<tuhoojabotti> Ite en selviä, koska oon gaymer
<tuhoojabotti> :E
<tuhoojabotti> Jos sais tänä vkl asennettua jopa ubuntun<3
<cygnus0111> eiku ei sittenkään.. joiduin mä muutama kuukausi sitten oman zte:n päivittään kyl windowsilla :/
<cygnus0111> ei suostunut winellä päivittään
<cygnus0111> nyt ois joku googlen sertifiointi-ohjelma, mikä ei myöskään suostunut toimiin winellä :/
<tuhoojabotti> wat
<cygnus0111> nii-i!
<tuhoojabotti> Mikä on Googlen sertifiointi -ohjelma?
<peetra> ubuntu-fi-offtopic
<tuhoojabotti> peetra: tämähän liittyy aiheeseen. :E
<tuhoojabotti> Meinasin kyl samaa sanoo eka.
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<cygnus0111> ei kai se voi olla offtopic, jos ei toimi ubuntu-käyttäjällä :/
<tuhoojabotti> Ubuntu toimaa, softa ei. ;)
<peetra> haha
<tuhoojabotti> cygnus0111: Mut mikä softa, hä?
<cygnus0111> pitää eka rekisteröityä yms, joten en halua mainostaa...
<tuhoojabotti> Jaajaa.
<cygnus0111> mut muuten oon pärjänny pelkällä ubuntulla 2-3 vuotta! :)
<cygnus0111> ois mulla kyl yks läppäri, jossa ois vistan serial........................
<tuhoojabotti> Heität sillä vesilintua, mut se on moro.
<cygnus0111> ehkä se on tosiaan hyvä olla joku varavaraläppäri windowsilla kakkosena :D
<tuhoojabotti> Mut ei vistalla hyi
<cygnus0111> mut ei sillä oo väliä, windows kuin windows ;)
<reaby> ..en kyllä ajais 8.04:sta jos vaihtoehtona on 11.04.. sama vistan ja seiskan välillä
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-30
<Sysi> mitenkähän sais selville koneen sata-linkin nopeuden? (sata vai sata2, koneena acer aspire E380-GB7J)
<reaby> Sysi: jaksaako sun massamuisti työntää yli 150Mb sekunnissa tavaraa ihan levylle saakka, jos jaksaa niin sitten tuolla rupee olemaan jotain merkitystä :)
<reaby> mutta näin nopeesti vois testata kopioida /dev/randomista tai /dev/nullista tavaraa massamuistiin --> katsoa kuin nopeesti bitti liikkuu, jos menee yli 150mb/sek niin sit väylänä on sata2
<reaby> kappas.. random ei työnnä enää loputtomasti tavaraa pellolle, pitää käyttää urandom
<reaby> no mut joo
<reaby> rupes häiritsemään, joten tässä komento: pv /dev/urandom > test.txt
<reaby> ctrl-c:tä sitten ja rm:ää kun tuntuu siltä että tarpeeks bittejä on levylle kirjoitettu :)
<czr>  /dev/nullista ei tule mitaan myoskaan
<czr>  /dev/zero on parempi tuohon
<reaby> aivan..
<czr> Sysi, lspci, kato sielta mika sata-ohjain sulla on, sit google kateen
<czr> Sysi, vai tarkoititko et mika nopeus on neuvoteltu laitteen kanssa?
<czr> se pitaisi kyl nakya ihan dmesgista buutin jalkeen jos en vaarin muista
<reaby> nurisen vähän, neuvoteltu nopeus on eri asia kun se mitä oikeesti sinne voi kirjoittaa tai lukea :)
<czr> senkun nuriset, en väittänytkään että se olisi :-)
<reaby> :)
<czr> sitapaitsi, nyt kun kerta on nurinasta kyse, niin uusimmat SSD:t klippaa nopeuden suhteen sata1:llä
<czr> eli on laitteilla millä tuolla on merkitysta.
<czr> niitä tosin on aika harvalla edelleen
<reaby> oho
<Sysi> mun läppärin ssd:llä loppuu sata2 kesken (onneks on sata3), mietin että kuinka nopea tässä ois järkevä
<Sysi> nykynen pikkulevy ei ois vielä liian nopea.. se kyllä varmaan riittäis vielä nopeudeltaan
<czr> vaitan ettei lopu kesken sysi
<czr> mika SSD sulla on siina?
<Sysi> tässä ei vielä oo mitää, olemassaolevana on 32GB kingstob, oiskohan 150/50 nopeudet
<czr> sata1 = max 150.
<czr> eli ei voi sata2 loppua kesken.
<Sysi> ai niin läppärissä, 575/487 tjsp
<czr> mika SSD sulla on siina?
<Sysi> ocz agility 3
<Sysi> ja tossa siis on sata3 kyllä, mietin että onko tää vähän vanhempi deskari edes sata2
<mjr> (sata[23]a ei ole olemassa)
<Sysi> (ne on vaan nimikkeitä eri nopeuksisille?)
<czr> ((kahden kilon siika))
<czr> Sysi, hmm. kaikkea sita. luin tuon anandtechin artikkelin sun SSD:sta
<czr> I stand corrected.
<czr> paljon maksoit tuosta 60GB mallista?
<Sysi> 115€ lapstoren kijalkakaupassa, neitssä hintana 107€
<Sysi> *kivijalka
<czr> ohos, ei paha
<Sysi> sen verran tilava mulle että sopis ubuntunki sovittelemaan siihen
<czr> juup. mietin just tuos et kuinkahan hyvin se soveltuu swappaamiseen
<Sysi> mää oisin iteasiassa vaihtamassa huonompaan siis pöytäkonettani, siskon poikakaveri tarvii enemmän tehoa (pelaamiseen) ja mulla on joka tapauksessa toi hiekkasilta-läppäri
<Sysi> tässä ois avoimilla ajureilla toimiva näyttiskin
<czr> laita huutonettiin "linux-kone myynnissa"
<rkantos> mitenkö saan ton xeonin 2.33Ghziin?
<rkantos> speedsteppi pitää sitä nyt 2Ghz :¦
<Wompatti> Tukeeko Ubuntu 11.04 TRIM:ä?
<Sysi> joo
<Wompatti> Täytyykö tehdä mitään erikoista sitä varten?
<Sysi> laita fstabiin optioksi discard
<Sysi> siis /etc/fstab
<anacron> ja kuperkeikka takaperin
<Sysi> defaults,discard ja sama laittaa vielä noatime
<Wompatti> Sysi: mitä tuo discard tekee? Jossain sanottiin että pitäisi pakottaa fdiskillä osio alkamaan tietystä kohdasta, onko tällä enää vaikutusta nykyään?
<Sysi> Wompatti: se ottaa sen trimin käyttöön, en tiiä osioinnista tarkemmin
<Sysi> veikkaan että lähinnä vois vaikuttaa vähän nopeuteen
<Wompatti> Sysi: ok, kiitoksia tuosta.
<Sysi> sudo mount -a kuhan oot muokannu fstabin
<Sysi> ettei tuu yllätys bootatessa
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-31
<Wompatti> Mitenkäs konsolilta kirjaudutaan automaattisesti käyttäjällä? Tällä hetkellä se toimii ja käynnistää x:n startx-komennolla, mutta haluaisin kokeilla lightdm:ää ja luopua tästä toiminnosta, mutten muista enää mihin se oli määritetty.
<Wompatti> Löysinkin jo
<Sysi> Wompatti: kerrotko miten teit, kiinnostais kokeilla
<Wompatti> Sysi: tarkoitatko miten se startx toimii vai lightdm?
<Sysi> automattinen kirjautuminen gettyllä
<timzi> morgensta vaan
<Wompatti> Sysi: /etc/init/tty1.confiin rivi exec /sbin/mingetty tty1 --autologin username
<Wompatti> Sitte .profile if [ `tty` = "/dev/tty1" ]; then
<Wompatti> startx
<Wompatti> fi
<timzi> osaisko kukaan kertoo et mistä lähtis purkaan tätä probleemia: Viime viikolla tulleiden Ubuntu 11.04 päivitysten jälkeen lakkas koneen sisäänrakennetun muistikortinlukija toimimasta. Ei löydä muistikorttia, kun sen laittaa sisään
<Wompatti> timzi: lukeeko /var/log/dmesg tiedostossa mitään, jos laittaa kortin?
<timzi> Wompatti: ootas. tsekkaan
<timzi> Wompatti: joo lukee sielä. Hirvee määrä kaikkee matskua. Pitäskö sieltä löytyä jotain tiettyä asiaa?
<Wompatti> timzi: sinne pitäisi mahdollisesti ilmestyä jotain viittauksia laitteisiin /dev/sdX silloin kun kytkee/irroittaa kortin
<Wompatti> X:n tilalle siis numero
<timzi> ok. katonpa ton
<timzi> löytyy "Adding 4191228k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4191228k"
<timzi> ja tuo sda5 on ainakin aiemmin ollu nimi jolla tuo kortti on koneesa esiintyny
<timzi> Wompatti: näyttäs tuola olevan myös paljon muuta tuohon mmc:hen viittaavia viestejä
<Wompatti> timzi: mulla myös tiedoston /var/log/syslog loppuun tuli jotain viestejä kun laitto sd-kortin
<Wompatti> timzi: laita pastebiniin ja linkkiä
<timzi> Wompatti: ok
<timzi> Wompatti: http://pastebin.com/RQ5GGCQw
<timzi> koko logi tos. Ei kovin paljoa matskua oo sielä ainakaa
<timzi> Wompatti: tää oliki mystinen. nyt tää alko toimiin. Käytin korttia kamerassa tsekatakseni, et pystyykö se lukeen tota ja suljen pois rikkonaisen kortin mahollisuuden. Kamera luki korttia normaalisti. Sit kokeilin tollasta vanhaa ulkosta usb mmc lukijaa ja seki löys kortin. Laitoin kortin takas tohon sisäänrakennettuun lukijaan ja hetken miettimisen jälkeen se tunnisti sen sieltäkin.
<timzi> mikäshän tossa oikein oli sitten vikana. Aamupäivän tappelin ton kans ja sisänen lukija ei alkanu millään tunnistaan tuota korttia. Nyt vasta ton kamera/usb mmc reader räpläämisen jälkeen tunnisti ton
<timzi> kortin pinnitkin näyttää olevan puhtaat eikä niissä näy mitään naarmuja tms mitkä vois häiritä kosketusta
<Wompatti> timzi: outoa. Mutta hyvä jos toimii.
<timzi> Wompatti: joo olihan tuo kyl mystinen, mut ite oon tyytyväinen, että tuo nyt toimii. Kiitti vaivannäöstä kuitenki
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Virtualbox
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/zyl7ue -> Viikko 31 - Virtualbox | Viikon VALO
<Finnish> Mitenkä saap ladattua youtubesta videon?
<Mkaysi_> @linuxfi youtube-dl
<Mkaysi_> Ai niin, ignore
<Mkaysi_> Youtube-dl on pieni komentorivipohjainen Python-ohjelma, jolla voi ladata videoita Youtubesta.   Youtuben videot ovat Flash Video -muodossa (.flv). Videon ääni on mp3-pakattua. Ladatun videon toistamiseen voi käyttää esimerkiksi MPlayeria. -- http://linux.fi/wiki/youtube-dl
<Sysi> firefoxin downloadhelper-lisäosa on kätevä kans
<Sysi> osaa myös konvertata eri muotoon ffmpegillä
<pesasa> youtube-dl, minitube, Easy YouTube Video Downloader (Firefox laajennos)
<pesasa> Ei kannata erikseen konvertoida, kun ainakin minitubella ja tuolla manitsemallani FF-laajennoksella saa suoraan mp4-muodossa.
<Sysi> riippuu vissiin videosta että onko mp4 vai flv
<Mkaysi_> Miro osaa myös ladata ja muuntaa. http://getmiro.com/
<pesasa> Sysi: No ei ole tullut vielä vastaan yhtään, joka ei olisi mp4:nä tullut.
<Sysi> pesasa: ootko varma ettei minitube muuta muotoa?
<pesasa> Veikkaan, että ovat kaikki mp4:nä ja vain jotenkin kääräistään flv:ksi, mutta en voi olla varma.
<pesasa> Sysi: Tuo FF-lisäosa ainakin vaan laittaa FF:n lataamaan sitä ilmeisesti jostain urlista. Niin olen ainakin aina luullut. Voin toki olla väärässäkin.
<Sysi> veikkaisin että suunnilleen samalla lailla toimii nuo eri lisäosat
<Finnish> Kokeilen tuota downloadhelperia
<pesasa> Easy YouTube Video Downloader on nähtävästi vaihtanut nimekseen Best Video Downloader :-)
<pesasa> Näyttäisi rakentavan urlin, jolla mp4 tulee suoraan youtuben palvelimelta. Mp3-muoto sen sijaan kiertää jonkun noiden oman palvelimen kautta. Käännös tehdään siellä.
<Jokinen> voiko käyttää dvd-levyä jos poltettava image on tarkoitettu CD:lle poltettavaksi? ubuntun oneiric ei mahdu Sonyn 700MB levyille (729MB)
<Mkaysi> Voi, mutta silloin saattaa jäädä aika paljon tyhjää tilaa DVD-levylle.
<Jokinen> no eihän tyhjiä levyjä tarvi muuhun kuin käyttisten asenteluun :P
<Mkaysi> Niin, eli ei sillä siinä tapauksessa ole mitään väliä :)
<skfin> Halpoja noi levyt kun etelänaapurista tilaa. Ei mene teostokiskomisia
<Nuburdi> Iltamia
<Nuburdi> Olisi kysymys sensoreista ja antiikkiraudasta.
<Nuburdi> Asensin just vanhalle koneelle ubuntu serverin ja mietin että ois kiva oll lämpötilasensorit kun ajatus oli laittaa se kaapin perälle hurisemaan.
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<bioterror> sudo sensors-detect
<bioterror> ja sit vaa räimii yessiä kaikkii
<Nuburdi> No, sensors-detect kertoo että tää on on IBM 6830TBG
<Nuburdi> Löytää jotain sensoreita, mut ei lämpötilasensoria eikä muutakaan CPU-sensoreita.
<Sysi> yes kaikkeen ja sitte reboottaat, 'sensors' pitäis sanoa jotai sitte
<Nuburdi> No yessiä annoin kaikkeen, starttasin /etc/init.d//module-init-tools mut sensors ei silti näe mitään
<Nuburdi> No, kokeilen vielä restatrilla ja palaan asiaan jos ei tokene. Eli kohta nähdään :)
<Nuburdi> Ei lämmittänyt, sensors ei vieläkään näe mitään
<Nuburdi> Eli, onko näille ikivanhoille chipeille mahdollista jostain kaivaa moduleita, jotka osais lukea ton tiedon?
<Nuburdi> No, täytyy vaan toivoa parasta, ei siellä ole kun kalsarit ja sukat jotka kärähtää jos toi päästää käyttösavut pellolle :)
<Nuburdi> Tänks enivei
<Finnish> Mikä ois helpoin softa pätkiä telkkarilähetys, alussa on liikaa mainoksia + urheiluruutu
<cygnus011> toimiikohan  11.04 jo HDMI
<cygnus011> oops.. eli toimiikohan jo versiossa 11.04 hdmi:n ääni?
<cygnus011> kun 11.04 julkaistiin, niin silloin en saanut toimimaan eikä muutkaan.. jostain luin, että 10.10 oli toiminut.
<cygnus011> kaikki päivitykset olen tietty nyt asentanu :)
<Sysi> nvidia?
<Sysi> tai oikeastaan näkyykö useampi äänilaite lspci:n tulosteessa
<Finnish> KYllä toimii HDMI, just katon ja äänet on toiminu jo hyvän hyvän aikaa. Nvidia GT230
<cygnus011> joo, nvidia
<cygnus011> hyvä juttu :) tuli vaan tässä tänään mieleen, että pitänee testata seuraavalla kerralla, kun kytkee telkkuun
<cygnus011> itselläni on GT215
<cygnus011> helpottaa, kun ei tarvii kuin yksi piuha viedä telkulle :)
<Sysi> riippuu aika vahvasti kortin mallista ja varmaan valmistajastaki
<cygnus011> luetetaan, että toimii ;)
<cygnus011> luotetaan siis
<anger> Finnish: kdenliveä itse olen joskus käyttänyt
<anger> Tai avidemux
<Finnish> Avidemuxilla en oo saanu ikinä niitä rendauksia kuosiin
<anger> Kino vaines oli kolmas
<anger> Kinolla editoinut eniten dv-kamerasta siirrettyjä videoita
<pesasa> Openshot, joka on ehkä suunnattu monipuolisempaan editointiin.
<pesasa> Vieläkö ProjectX on hengissä?
<pesasa> http://sourceforge.net/projects/project-x/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/3zz0tf -> Project X - DVB demux Tool | Download Project X - DVB demux Tool software for free at SourceForge.net
<Finnish> MIkähän nyt on... Kun kdenlivellä tein kaks eri versiota (h264 ja divx) niin ihan pimeetä videota ja alun jälkeen lukee vaan isolla INVALID siinä videossa..? Mitä ihmettä?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-23
<Jusle> Hei. Ostin juuri uuden Lenovo Thinkpadin ja asensin siihen Ubuntu 12.04 LTS:n (64 bit) ensisijaiseksi käyttöjärjestelmäksi. Valitettavasti henkilökortinlukijani, ACS ACR38, ei suostu toimimaan, vaikka olen asentanut kaksi pakettia lisää/poista-sovelluksella sekä VRK:n mpollux-sovelluksen. Onko kellään tietoa ratkaisusta, vai kannattaako ostaa uusi lukija (n. 24€)? Googlesta löytyvillä ohjeilla olen yrittänyt säätää, ilman tulosta.
<Jusle> VRK:n neuvontapuhelimessa eivät osaa neuvoa, vaikka tätä laitetta aikoinaan suosittelivat.
<n1ko> Ei suostu toimimaan miten, mitä paketteja olet asentanut, miten ongelma ilmenee ja oletko katsellut mitä logeissa sanotaan?
<Jusle> Olen asentanut paketit libacr38u ja libacr38ucontrol0. Laite ei lue korttia: mpollux gigisign client manager sanoo "reader is empty (Pertosmart Card Reader 00 00).
<Jusle> En ole katsonut logeja. Jos niitä pitää katsoa, mitä logeja tarkalleen ottaen?
<Jusle> Lisäksi paketit openct ja pcscd on asennettu, ja konetta on boottailtu.
<Jusle> Kun laitan kortin lukijaan, lukijan valo syttyy ja mPollux-ohjelmiston ikoni näyttää hetken keltaista punainen viiva sen yli, ja sitten palaa taas tilaan "reader is empty" -- lukijan valo kuitenkin pysyy.
<Jusle> Olisiko tämä peräti 12.04 LTS:n bugi, sillä mitä googlettamalla löysin, pitäisi toimia "heittämällä".
<Jusle> itse asiassa vähän väliä tuo mpolluxin ikoni syttyy keltaiseksi punainen viiva sen yli, ihan kuin se yrittäisi lukea korttia onnistumatta.
<Jusle> Voisin kyllä jättää foorumille viestin, jos paikallaolijoista ei löydy asiasta tietoa. Ts. tarvittaessa ostaa uuden lukijan, mutta tuntuisi tyhmältä, kun tässä ei kuitenkaan ole vikaa.
<kalle> terve, kunka korjaan swap osion ubuntusta? olen 3kk vasta ajellut linuxia
<Jusle> ups.
<elias_a> Äh. Thunderbirdin uusin versio 14.0 ei olekaan yhteensopiva Lightning-kalenterilisäosan kanssa.
<elias_a> Hanurista...
<elias_a> Mites mä nyt pakotan sen vanhan TB:n tähän?
<Jusle> Näköjään myöskään bluetooth deviceä ei löydy :/
<anger> elias_a: asenna lightning xul-ext-lightning -paketista tms?
<anger> tollei ei tule uudempaa versiota thunderbirdistä ennen kuin on tuki myös lightningissä
<kalle> miksi ubuntuni ei käytä yhtään swappia? :o
<n1ko> koska ubuntussasi on riittävästi muistia
<Myrtti> mistä päättelit ettei se käytä sitä?
<kalle> mulla on 4GB rammia ja 6GB swappia , sekä fstab on kunnossa
<kalle> ja  käytän 12.04:sta
<woltage> Eikös se oo vaan positiivista että ei käytä sitä swappia?
<zacura> Jusle: oletko varma että ACR38 lukijasi käyttää tuota libacr38u ajuria, tuosta lukijasta on olemassa kaksi versiota, toinen on ccid yhteensopiva ja käyttää libccid ajuria
<n1ko> woltage: mutta sittenhän se on hukattua resurssia :)
<woltage> Nii joo :D
<woltage> Mitä sä täälläkin kanvalla oot..
<woltage> Varmaan 50% meidän kanavista on samoja
<woltage> :(
<Jusle> zacura: en ole varma. Laitteen P/N on ACR38U-SPC.
<Myrtti> kalle: ... no en sitten sano mitään free:stä
<zacura> Jusle: kannattaa varmaan kokeilla tuolla toisella ajurilla myös
<Jusle> zacura: myös libccid näyttää olevan asennettu.
<zacura> no sitte ei varmaan johdu siitä
<Jusle> Voivatkohan jotenkin sotkea toisensa?
<zacura> ehkä
<Jusle> kokeilen.
<zacura> seuraavaksi kannattaa sammuttaa pcscd (sudo service pcsc stop) ja käynnistää käsin debug flagilla, sudo pcscd -f -d
<zacura> se ehkä osaa kertoa enemmän mitä tapahtuu
<Jusle> Kun poistin paketin libccid ja siitä riippuvaiset paketit, lukijan valo ei enää syty, kun kortin laittaa paikoilleen.
<zacura> eli ilmeisesti tuota ajuria käytetään
<zacura> seuraavaksi kannattaa varmaan poistaa tuo libacr38u ja kokeilla pelkällä libccid:llä
<Jusle> done.
<zacura> auttoiko?
<Jusle> sama ongelma edelleen.
<zacura> kokeileppa ajaa tuota pcscd:tä debug-flagin kanssa, jos se kertoisi mikä menee pieleen
<Jusle> ok.
<Jusle> hmm. pcsc unrecognized service. mites se kirjoitettiinkaan...
<Jusle> pcscd?
<zacura> voipi olla
<Jusle> ja sieltähän tulostui melkoinen rivistö.
<zacura> saatko kopioitua johonkin pastebiniin?
<Jusle> zacura: lähetin privaattina.
<zacura> Jusle: kokeileppa poistaa tuo libopenct1 jos on asennettuna
<zacura> lukija näyttää tunnistuvan PertoSmart lukijana, eikä ilmeisesti toimi sillä ajurilla
<Jusle> done.
<zacura> sen jälkeen käynnistät pcscd:n uudetsaan ja kokeilet
<zacura> *uudestaan
<Jusle> lähetin taas privana.
<zacura> ääh, poista vielä openct paketti
<zacura> näköjään tuo on kahdessa paketissa
<Jusle> Package openct is not installed, so not removed
<Jusle> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Jusle>   libpcsclite1:i386 g++-4.6 libbeidlib3 m4 kbuild libfl-dev libxerces-c28
<Jusle>   libstdc++6-4.6-dev module-assistant
<Jusle> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Jusle> nyt ei näköjään syty valo lukijassa kun laittaa kortin sisään.
<zacura> hmm, jostain tuo /usr/lib/pcsc/drivers/openct-ifd.bundle tulee
<zacura> pitääpä testata omalla koneella
<Jusle> olin asentanut tällä sivulla http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842144 olevassa ensimmäisessä lainauksessa olevat paketit kun homma meni jo omalta osalta vähän epätoivoiseksi. nyt poistin ne, kun ne on tarkoitettu vain belgialaista id-korttia varten.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jAWICM -> [all variants] Belgian eID ( ACR38U ) under Ubuntu - Ubuntu Forums
<Jusle> ja lähetin sinulle sen johdosta uuden copypasten.
<Jusle> mutta edelleen, lukijan valo ei enää syty.
<zacura> tuon tulosteen mukaan niin lukija ei enää tunnistu ollenkaan
<zacura> Jusle: mitä lsusb tulostaa?
<Jusle> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Jusle> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Jusle> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Jusle> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<Jusle> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<Jusle> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<Jusle> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
<Jusle> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0a5c:21f4 Broadcom Corp.
<Jusle> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 147e:1002 Upek
<Jusle> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 072f:9000 Advanced Card Systems, Ltd ACR38 AC1038-based Smart Card Reader
<Jusle> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1058:1003 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<Jusle> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04ca:700a Lite-On Technology Corp.
<Myrtti> pastebin :-(
<Jusle> sorry
<woltage> olin sanoos just samaa :(
<zacura> hmm, kuuluukohan tuolle kumminkin tuo libacr38u ajuri
<zacura> minulla on ACR38U jonka ID on 072f:90cc ja tuolle käy tuo libccid ajuri
<zacura> kokeile vielä kerran asentaa libacr38u ja käynnistä pcscd uudestaan
<Jusle> ok
<Jusle> ei muutosta.
<Jusle> kokeilin lisäksi paketin libacr38ucontrol0 asentamista, ei muutosta parempaan.
<zacura> löytääkö pcscd mitään ajuria tuolle lukjialle nyt?
<Jusle> siis annanko samat komennot sudo service pcscd stop ja pcscd -f -d vai?
<zacura> jos pcscd ei ole käynnissä niin riittää tuo pcscd -f -d
<Jusle> http://pastebin.com/EVEcTgGt
<zacura> nyt on ainakin oikea ajuri, mutta ei vaan halua toimia
<zacura> undefined symbol: IFDHCreateChannelByName
<zacura> tuon takia tuo ajuri ei lataudu
<Jusle> okei.
<elias_a> anger: Enpäs tajunnutkaan että niitä lisäosia on myös paketteina. Kiitos!
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-24
<tale> Saako Ubuntu 10.04:ssä Thunderbirdin pysymään suomenkielisenä kun Thunderbird päivitetään?
<tale> Keväästä asti joka päivityksessä Thunderbird menee englanninkieliseksi ja pitää käsin kopioida se suomennospaketti lisäosiin.
<anger> eiköhän tollekin ole oma käännöspakettinsa ubuntun repoissa
<anger> en vaan pysty nyt katsomaan minkä niminen
<orava> onkohan tääl ketään squid/acl osaajaa? olen sallinut osoitteen "http://osoite.com" ja se toimii, mutta osoitteelle "http://osoite.com:555" eli postin kanssa ei toimi. osaiskohan joku neuvoa että miten tuommoinen sallitaan?
<tale> orava: Mitä ohjeita joissa asia neuvotaan olet löytänyt?
<orava> tale: en mitään... se tästä tekeekin vaikeaa
<tale> anger: Kielipaketit toki on, mutta Thunderbird ei käytä sitä. Pulma on paremmin kuvattu tässä: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=42554.0
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/7Ab7mP -> Thunderbird muuttui englanninkieliseksi
<tale> Onko tuo Thunderbirdin päivitysvika korjattu 12.04:ssä? Siis että Thunderbird muuttuu englanninkieliseksi aina kun Thunderiin tulee päivitys?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-25
<Jesse_> hei! Itselläni on ubuntu asennettuna usb-tikulle ubuntu palvelin ja ongelmaksi on muodostunut verkkoyhteys. Eli kun vaihdan konetta, niin palvelin ei löydä koneen verkkoyhteyttä. Osaisiko joku auttaa tämän ongelman ratkaisemiseksi? Käytössä palvelimella on staattinen ip.
<Echramath> Saako se joka kerta saman interfacenumeron?
<mjr> joo se varmaan säilöö verkkolaitteiden mac-osoiteet /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules:iin, ja jos sulla on konffattuna siellä esim. eth0, niin toisessa koneessa se onkin eth1 ja kolmannessa 2
<mjr> joita ei oletettavasti ole konfiguroitu
<mjr> sen voinee poistaa ja sitten /lib/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules:n niin sitä ei uudelleengeneroida
<mjr> ennen kuin se päivittyy takaisin ;)
<Jesse_> kiitoksia pikaisesta vastauksesta. Tarkistan asiat pikapuolin ja katson auttoivatko ne asiaan.
<delac> onko mitään mahdollisuutta saada yhteyttä ssh:n kanssa koneeseen joka on saunalahden 3G liittymän takana?
<n1ko> on?
<n1ko> laitat ssh-serverin, käytät
<delac> n1ko: ei, ja syykin selvisi juuri. ovat ottaneet NAT:in käyttöön kaikissa 3g osoitteissa kevään aikana. ei enää omia servuja 3g:n takana
<delac> http://www.elisa.fi/saunalahti/asiakaspalvelu/570/osoitteenmuunnos-nat/
<n1ko> juu, ja siitä pääsee eroon käyttämällä internet4 apn:ää
<delac> millä komennolla saa terminaalista käynnistettyä verkko asetukset ohjelman?
<n1ko> NetworkManager ?
<delac> no melkein, nm-connection-editor
<delac> jostain syystä kun kieli on suomi, esitetään työpöydän ja login ruudun kello piste-erottimella (12.34) kun sen kuuluisi olla 12:34. Onkohan tähän korjausta?
<pesasa> delac: Taitaa kellonajan esittäminen suomeksi pisteellä olla ihan standardin mukaista.
<pesasa> http://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/kielenopas/5.2.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/3Jhg0r -> Ajan ilmaisut [Nykyajan kielenopas]
<pesasa> Itse kyllä suosin silti kaksoispistettä.
<delac> pesasa: niin vähän pelkäsinkin että siinä on jotain tuollaista takana. eli bugin kirjaaminenkaan tokko auttaa kun joku rupeaa kuitenkin viilaamaan pilkkua asiasta. onko kukaan onnistunut väsäämään vaihtoehtoista lokaalia?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-26
<Nakkel> Gobi2400 Qualcommin integroitu wwan modeemi. Miten saan toimimaan oikein?
<Jalmari> joo!
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-27
<parnisa> hello
<tale> Nakkel: Miten se väärin toimiminen ilmenee?
<Nakkel> tale: Laite katoaa itsekseen.
<Nakkel> Vähitellen selvinnyt että melko toivotonta saada toimimaan.
<Nakkel> Bugi rapsoja löytyy jo 3v takaa ilman korjauksia.
<Nakkel> Mietin josko siihen sais säädettyä oman. Kuitenki se on USB liitäntä + antennit siinä piuhassa.
<mjr> miten helvetissä launchpadissa saa raportoitua bugin eikä vaan selattua niitä
<mjr> okei, ei saa, ubuntu-bug
<jaywink> mulla lukee ainakin "report a bug" ihan selkeästi oikealla ylhäällä :)
<jaywink> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-accomplishments-viewer/+filebug
<jaywink> hups
<jaywink> no anyway, lukee se monella muullakin sivulla :)
<jaywink> ehkä :P
<astraljava> Niin, jonkun paketin sivulla saa, mutta etusivulta ei saa.
<jaywink> outoa kyllä, tosiaan
<Nakkel> Mikään ei oo raivostuttavampaa ku toimimaton rauta joka vaan möllöttää. :/
<Nakkel> *huoh*
<Nakkel> Aika kaivaa XP:n asennus CD ja tehdä toimiva kone. :(
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-28
<Iltsu> 7 <3
<faulty> 3.4.6 <3
<onla_> tallentuukohan logiin kirjautumiset johonkin tiedostoon.. Näen shelliin kirjautuessa mistä on viimeksi kirjauduttu, mutta haluisin nähä mistä on kirjauduttu pari kertaa sitten
<onla_> tää ei oo ubuntu-kysymys mutta #linux kanavalla tulee cannot send to channel
<onla_> last: /var/log/wtmp: No such file or directory
<onla_> Perhaps this file was removed by the operator to prevent logging last info.
<onla_> lastlog: Unknown user or range: onla
<Mkaysi> mjr:     http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug?no-redirect
<Mkaysi> Korvaa PACKAGENAME paketin nimellä.
<Mkaysi> Lähde: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_at_Launchpad.net
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/xJAmUl -> ReportingBugs - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Mkaysi> onla_: /var/log/auth.log
<Mkaysi> #Linux näyttää vaatimaan rekisteröitymisen.
<Mkaysi> !register
<lubotu3> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/qKY1sh -> InternetRelayChat/Registration - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<onla_> Mkaysi: jeh. pitää olla admin tohonkin vissiin. cat: /var/log/auth.log: No such file or directory. Mut tosiaan bash_history ei näy mitää komentoja mitä en ois ite pistäny. sit irssissä nuolesta kun painaa ylöspäin ja selailee mitä on historiassa niin ei tuota nikin vaihtoa edes näy siellä. sit kun ite vaihoin takas /nickillä tuossa, niin se kyllä sinne tallentui
<Mkaysi> Pitää olla root tai kuulua ryhmään log tai admin tai jokin vastaava.
<Mkaysi> s/admin/adm/
<MilanFIN> päiviä
<MilanFIN> on onkelma
<MilanFIN> kun olen yrittänyt suorittaa paria peliä jotka olen ladannut olen saanut virheilmoituksen:
<MilanFIN>  error while loading shared libraries: libXxf86dga.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MilanFIN> 64bit ubuntu 10.04
<jaywink> MilanFIN, sudo apt-get install libxxf86dga1 .. vai onko paketti asennettuna?
<MilanFIN> on asennettu
<MilanFIN> ongelma johtuu 32bit softasta 64 järjestelmässä?
<jaywink> MilanFIN, googleen virheilmoitus + perään ubuntu + pelin nimi - on kokeiltu?
<MilanFIN> kröhm peli tuli ulos noin 30min sitten, :D
<MilanFIN> warsow 1.0
<MilanFIN> vanha versio on paketinhallinnasta asennettu
<MilanFIN> ja toimii
<MilanFIN> mutta uusi ei
<jaywink> desura?
<MilanFIN> siellä yhä 0.6 alkuinen versio
<MilanFIN> missä tämän libXxf86dga.so.1 paketin pitäisi sijaita
<MilanFIN> tai sen tiedoston
<MilanFIN> tiedostojärjestelmässä siis
<MilanFIN> jaah
<MilanFIN> löytyihän siitä 64bit binäärikin
<MilanFIN> mutta sitten valittaa että
<MilanFIN>  error while loading shared libraries: libjpeg.so.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jaywink> http://ottoteixeira.com/2011/01/08/rodando-aplicacao-32-bits-em-instalacao-64-bits/?lang=en
<MilanFIN> tuttu onkelma, tuota pakettia ei voi 10.04 systeemiin asentaa, mutta löytyy libjpeg.so.62 paketti
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/2kdJwD -> Otto Teixeira » Running 32 bit application on a 64 bit install
<jaywink> 32 bittinen pakettihan sun pitää löytää siitä?
<MilanFIN> pystyn ohittamaan ton   libXxf86dga.so.1 ongelman käyttämällä 64bit warsowia
<MilanFIN> mutta
<MilanFIN> 	libjpeg.so.8 => not found
<MilanFIN> 	libpng15.so.15 => not found
<MilanFIN> kaks pakettia puuttuu
<MilanFIN> voinko linkata ton libjpeg.so.8 suoraan siihen vanhempaan
<MilanFIN> kun minetest toimi vanhalla, mutta osas käyttää sitä suoraan
<jaywink> tämä on se ns dependency hell :D repot <3
<MilanFIN> mutta repoissa on vahnaa kamaa
<MilanFIN> *vanhaa
<jaywink> jep, mutta siis yleiskommenttina että repot on niin hienoja :)
<MilanFIN> eikä 10.04 repot tule koskaan noita uusia versioita saamaankaan
<jaywink> apt-file search libjpeg.so.8 antaa:
<jaywink> libjpeg-turbo8: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libjpeg.so.8
<jaywink> libjpeg-turbo8: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libjpeg.so.8.0.2
<jaywink> 12.04 tosin :)
<MilanFIN> juu
<MilanFIN> mutta tuota libjpeg pakettia ei voi asentaa 10.04
<MilanFIN> ei oo repoissa
<MilanFIN> mutta missähän päin tiedostojärjestelmää se tiedosto on
<jaywink> upgrade -> 12.04 :)
<MilanFIN> onnistuukohan
<MilanFIN> ilman puhdasta asennusta
<jaywink> kokeile löytää deb file tuohon libjpeg-turbo8
<jaywink> ei taida yhdellä upgradella mennä 10.04 -> 12.04, mutta en ole varma
<MilanFIN> tarttis vaan tehä linkki jonka nimi on libjpeg.so.8 ja joka johtaa siihen vanhempaan tiedostoon
<MilanFIN> luulisin
<MilanFIN> se kun on eri niminen
<MilanFIN> joo ei oikein onnaa
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/FireFTP
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TfE1Qb -> 2x31 FireFTP - Viikon VALO #83 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-29
 * Mkaysi käyttää FileZillaa
 * topyli käyttää nautilusta :)
 * Tm_T käyttää... mikä tahansa tiedostodialogi milloinkin on auki
<Tm_T> on se kivaa kun asiat toimii huomaamattomasti
<topyli> jep
<anger> Maailma olisi kyllä paljon parempi paikka jos selaimet eivät tukisi lainkaan ftp:tä
<anger> Täydellinen tilanne olisi se, jos windowsissakin olisi sftp-tuki natiivina
<anger> windows explorerkin on ihan toimiva ftp-clientti, ongelmana vaan on että sen hyödyntäminen on vähän hankalaa kun selaimet haluavat väkipakolla avata noi ftp:// -linkit
<anger> Ja sitten selaimen ftp:stä puuttuu esim. upload...
<n1ko> Ei mun elämään kyllä vaikuttaisi tavalla tai toisellakaan se mitä windows tukee tai ei tue
<n1ko> windows explorer on kyllä moniin opensource vatkaimiin verrattuna ollut kyllä parempi
<n1ko> ja osx:n finderiin
<n1ko> mutta se ei juuri pelasta yksinään :)
<n1ko> osx:n finderista sai siedettävän plugarilla ja eipä tuo nautiluskaan enää nii paha ole
<pesasa> Explorerko hyvä?
<pesasa> Dolphin menee kyllä menee yli noista kaikista.
<pesasa> Tai toisaalta ei noita edes tarvita, kun esim. editoitavat tekstitiedoston voi avata suoraan kate:lla.
<pesasa> :-)
<Tm_T> pesasa: hence my "mikä tahansa tiedostodialogi milloinkin on auki"
<n1ko> kde nyt on niin menetetty toivo
<Tm_T> n1ko: eihän nyt puhuttu työpöytäympäristöistä? vai mihin viittaat?
<n1ko> kun dolphinin päädevaajakin on sitä mieltä että peli on menetty niin eiköhän asia ole aika selvä :)
<Tm_T> reference?
<n1ko> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyNzI
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0arP0u -> [Phoronix] KDE No Longer Competitive? Developer Calls It Quits
<Tm_T> jännä on tulintasi tuon tekstin perusteella
<n1ko> luitko sitä blogin tekstiä?
<Tm_T> kyl
<n1ko> Saa aika sinisillä laseilla lukea ettei siitä ymmärrä pointtia :)
<Tm_T> n1ko: kirjoittajan mielestä peli on menetetty MS/Apple suuntaan
<n1ko> jep
<Tm_T> ...keskustelukontekstiin oli hieman outo heitto siihen nähden että juuri kde olisi menetetty toivo
<n1ko> tosin kuten tuossakin mainitaan, gnomella on enemmän supporttia firmojen puolesta
<n1ko> Tm_T: no keskustelukonteksti lähti windowsin explorerista
<pesasa> Joka on surkea.
<n1ko> Kanavan kontekstiin nähden toki ihan turhan päivästä :)
<pesasa> Toki Finderin käyttö on tehty vielä hankalammaksi.
<n1ko> Finder on defaulttina tosiaan aika hanurista
<Tm_T> n1ko: "And even if Gnome seems to get more support from companies, I don't see a big difference to KDE here."
<n1ko> jep
<Tm_T> n1ko: mutta joo sinänsä aiheesta ja aiheen vierestä
<n1ko> jos joku sattuu olemaan kuitenkin osx-leirissä niin sellainen (maksullinen) plugari kuin totalfinder tosin korjaa pahimmat ongelmat
<pesasa> sftp- yms. urlit? Urlit ylipäätään?
<n1ko> eipä tuu käytettyä
<pesasa> Nii
<pesasa> Kliksuttelet hiirellä?
<n1ko> juu
<n1ko> tosin yleisimmin puljaan terminaalilla
<n1ko> mutta tiedostojen vatkaus on kälistä on monissa tilanteissa helpompaa
<pesasa> No, erityisesti, jos tiedostoina sattuu olemaan vaikka kuvia, joista näytetään esikatselu.
<n1ko> sekin, tai esimerkiksi useamman eri nimisen tiedoston valinta ja siirto vaikka toiseen hakemistoon
<pesasa> Jep.
<n1ko> Enpä ees pysty muistaan millon oisin url-tukea kaivannut kyllä filemanageriin... hmm
<re-G> useamman tiedoston valinto ja siirto toiseen hakemistoon on se, missä epäonnistuin aina gui-kilkkeillä :) joten teen terminaalista mieluummin
<n1ko> yleensäkun jotain webdavin tai sftp:n takaa kaipailee niin sen tekee sitten mounttaamalla tai tosiaan jollain erityssoftalla
<n1ko> re-G: miten sä tota harrastat?
<n1ko> millä softalla?
<n1ko> esim jos sulla on kansio missä on vaikka kahdenkymmenen tiedoston seassa kahdeksan uniikin nimistä tiedostoa samalla päätteellä
<n1ko> en oo keksinyt vuosien saatossa tohon komentoriviltä mitään tapaa joka tuntuisi luontevalta, versus klikkailu
<n1ko> joku rsync porno*.avi on sitten oma asiansa, se on toki oikein näspäkkää
<jjo> mc?
<re-G> njuu, kunhan totesin, että evotan aina kun tota pitää tehä guilla.
<re-G> tai ainakin finderillä jossa ei ole cuttia :D
<n1ko> juu, totalfinder auttaa siihen
<re-G> dragdrop on ihan hanurista
<n1ko> ja tabit jne
<re-G> multivalintojen kanssa
<n1ko> jjo: no ei todellakaan ole näppärä tapa
<jjo> :D
<pesasa> Finderistä joskus koetin etsiä, miten saisi tiedoston nimen vaihdettua. Ei muistaakseni ollut ihan helposti löydettävissä.
<re-G> pesasa: klikataan tiedostoa :)
<n1ko> pesasa: valitse tiedosto, paina enter
<re-G> no toi on toinen
<pesasa> No onpas typerää.
<n1ko> erittäin toimivaa
<n1ko> tai sitten valikon kautta, mutta seon kyl kieltämättä hassua ettei valikossa ole suoraan renamea
<pesasa> Enterin painaminen kyllä pitäisi olla suorita/avaa.
<pesasa> Ja tiedoston klikkaaminen valinta.
<n1ko> tiedoston klikkaaminen on valinta
<n1ko> ja tuotakin voi säätää
<pesasa> Tiedoston sain silloin nimettyä avaamalla sen jonkin ominaisuusikkunan ja sieltä muuttamalla. Mutta siis... Ei mitenkään selkeästi esillä.
<n1ko> ei osx:ää, kuten ei mitään linux-distroakaan, tarvii default-asetuksilla käyttää
<pesasa> Mutta niiden olisi syytä olla järkevät.
<pesasa> (Sanon minä, joka aina ensimmäiseksi vaihdan kde:ssä yksöisklikkauksen tuplaklikkaukseksi.)
<n1ko> voi olla,puhtaasti oman edun kannalta yks hailee kun tuo valinta+enter on niin näppärä :)
<pesasa> Urlin kirjoittamismahdollisuutta kaipailen lähinnä sen takia, että kde:ssä tuo on täydennyksineen niin toimiva. (Toisin kuin Gnomen Nautiluksessa ja dialogeissa.)
<pesasa> Vieläkin surettaa, ettei Firefoxissa voi enää käyttää kde:n dialogeja.
<anger> n1ko: lähinnä webdevaajan ominaisuudessa kyllä kiinnostaa miten winkkaristakin löytyy ominaisuuksia
<anger> ja ihan sama ongelmahan on myös linuxissa/kde:ssä, dolphin on loistava ftp/sftp client mutta kun firefox/chrome tms haluavat avata nuo ftp-linkit
<n1ko> jaa? mä teen työkseni web-ohjalmointia ja oon pärjännyt vuosia ilman windowsia
<n1ko> ohjelmointia jopa
<n1ko> webdevaaja tosin tarkoittaa niin isoa skaalaa juttua, että :)
<anger> no et ole selvästikään keksinyt ftp:lle käyttöä
<anger> toki nyt tilanne tulee muuttumaan html5:n mukana, mutta siinäkin kestää että ie:hen saadaan tuki
<anger> en minäkään edelleenkään käytä windowsia juuri mihinkään, mutta kyllä sen ominaisuudet silti pitää ottaa huomioon
<anger> tai jos ei ota niin on todennäköisesti aika paska webdevaaja :)
<n1ko> ainoa mitä pitää ottaa huomioon on ie ja sitäkin vähemmissä väärin omassa työssä
<n1ko> kälivatkaajat erikseen
<n1ko> ja ie:n saan virtualisoituna shitrixistä päälle
<n1ko> aiemmassa Elämässä tuli pamputettua hostaajan näkökulmasta juurikin tota ftp:tä pois
<anger> hmm, oliki citrixin tunkkaaminen liimaksiin isokin juttu?
<n1ko> se on syöpä minkä ois pitänyt kuolla ajat sitten
<n1ko> anger: pientä puuhastelua, ajan siis pelkkää webappia kun en tarvii varsinaisesti windowsia
<n1ko> ubuntulla vähän kirjastot hukassa
<anger> hämärä muistikuva ettei toi citrixi olisi tullut kuin 32bittisenä
<n1ko> ja se motif-pohjainen käli on melko karmea, mutta kun sen saa toimimaan niin pystyn suorana käynnistään ie:n ikonista aivan kuin se ois lokaali :)
<n1ko> joo, just siihen liittyen
<Echramath> Äh, mikäs vitsi tää nyt on mount dvd /media/dvd:ntitle...
<Myrtti> ainoa käyttö pelkälle ftp:lle mikä mulla on tullut vastaan on joku IP-turvakamera joka puskee kuvan ftp:llä palvelimella
<Myrtti> palvelimelle
<elias_a> Myrtti: Niissäkin alkaa olla softissa jo sftp.
<Myrtti> son vaan hyvä
<Echramath> Heh, sano nyt vielä että se käyttää siihen wep-salattua wlania?
<Echramath> Puuttuuko multa nappeja? Miksei Braserossa näy kuin Recently Used vasemmassa paneelissa.
<Echramath> Ei mitään keinoa surffata muualla?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-22
<keijo_> miks ei lue CD:tä
<keijo_> työpöydälle tulee pikakuvake mutta ei voi avata
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-23
<keijo_> terve
<keijo_> onko joku nörtti hereillä kullli ylös
<keijo_> :P
<ninnnu> onks pakko
<keijo_> jutellaanko
<keijo_> istu alas rentoudu ja ota happea
<keijo_> katso minua silmiin kun puhut minulle'
<keijo_> älä naura
<keijo_> ole rento
<keijo_> keskustellaanko
<keijo_> mistä päin olet
<ninnnu> neh
<keijo_> niin haluatko jutella poliittisenpakolaisen kanssa
<keijo_> puhun suomea
<keijo_> hyvin
<keijo_> minä sinä hän me te he, nämä nuo ne
<keijo_> nämä nuo ne
<keijo_> fakin fak
<keijo_> rankkaa on
<keijo_> äääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääh
<keijo_> tämä on vain elämää
<mulkku> moi
<Keijo_> moi
<Kilpuri> moi
<tale> Onko Keijo_ alkuiltaisin rauhallisempi kuin aamuyöstä?
<Keijo_> mitä kuuluu
<Keijo_> mä olrn mafioz
<Keijo_> tykkään mielytttää ihmisiä
<Keijo_> tale, miks kysyt ?
<Keijo_> ihan sama
<tale> Keijo_: No, joskus tulee banaanivasaraa kun hilluu kanavalla liian levottomasti.
<Keijo_> pitää sitä jotain höpöttää
<Keijo_> kun mä  laitan koneeseen cd levyn sisään ei se lue
<Keijo_> xubuntu XFCE käytös
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-24
<keijo_> terve
<Raveni> Mites tuosta gimpistä sai tehtyä sellaisen photoshop maisen eli nyt siinä on ne leijuvat ikkunat miten sen saisi noin niin kuin yhteen ikkunaan koko paletin?
<tale> Raveni: GIMP 2.8 introduces an optional single-window mode. You can toggle between the default multi-window mode and the new single-window mode through the Single-window mode checkbox in the Windows menu.
<Raveni> tale: kiitokset :)
<joed_> ubuntu ilmoittaa virheestä joka kerta käynnistäessä.
<joed_> miten löydän virhetekstin koska dmesg ei anna sitä?
<tale> joed_: Katso onko se tiedostoissa /var/log/syslog tai /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<Aku506-> Ja jos ei löydy, patenttiratkaisu on kuvata näyttö kameralla käynnistettäessä. Ei mitenkään tyylikäs, mutta varma
<Echramath> Tuleeko se ihan heti?
<joed_> heti sisäänkirjautumisen jälkeen
<Echramath> Se tulee varmaan sit sulle?
<Echramath> Eli ei systeemin virhe.
<joed_> joo kait
<joed_> kun siellä katselin tuli esiin virhe kuin su such folder 'iw'
<tale> joed_: Mistä sieltä? Onko tuo tarkalleen virheteksti?
<joed_> CDRD tsp ja no such folder 'iw'
<tale> joed_: Onko sinulla ohjelma nimeltä cdrd joka käynnistyy sisäänkirjautuessa?
<joed_> ei ole se oli jonkin virhekohdan otsikko
<joed_> mutta pitää tarkistaa tuo teksti ja ottaa screenshotteja
<joed_> mutta systeemi itse pelaa normaalisti vaikka tiedän että tämä kone ei ole kunnossa (emolevy bugaa jonkin verran)
<tale> joed_: Oletko muistitestin ajanut?
<joed_> oen
<joed_> olen ja ei virheitä
<joed_> tiedän että pmcia(?) puoli (läppäri) on ainakin osittain rikki
<joed_> mutta tämä ei ole menoa haitannut
<Echramath> Onkohan se virhekään sitten vaarallinen?
<joed_> ei ole mutta häiritsee kun se tulee joka kerta kirjaudun sisään. Siinä nyt menee pari klikkiä hukkaan :)
<joed_> ja tämä virhe tulee kun päivitin 13.4:seen.
<joed_> ss
<joed_> siis vasta päivityksen jälkeen.
<paasi> ketää hereil?
<sippis> ei
<paasi> hyvä
<paasi> onks nyt jotai mitä en tajua.. ps3 ei löydä mun kotiservuu.. koitin winukal ja nyt ubuntul
<paasi> siis mediaserveriä
<paasi> routeri ?
<paasi> ps3 mediaserver näkyy kyl
<paasi> mutta plex pitäs saada
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-25
<Raveni> onko mitään näppärää keinoa tsekata kahden kansion eroavaisuudet?
<Raveni> Löyty jo... meld
<Aku506> Näkeekö muuten jollain ohjelmalla kaikki asennetut paketit?
<Sysi> dpkg -l
<Sysi> niitä on sitte aika monta
<Aku506> Ei haittaa. Onneksi grep on keksitty
<Sysi> ite tykkään aptitude search paket | egrep "(^i)"
<Aku506> Täytyisi varmaan joskus tutustua aptitudeen. En ole koskaan käyttänyt.
<Sysi> jos tarvii käyttää 64bit käyttiksellä wineä tai skypeä tai muuta 32bit niin tulee ongelmia, muuten paljo parempi ku apt
<Aku506> Aika monet kehuu sitä. Wineä ei tarvi käyttää. Poistin sen nimitäin juuri =) Paketit oli vaan vähän hajallaan, niin täytyi etsiskellä.
<Sysi> pakettien siivoaminen menee suunnilleen silleen että annaat olla niin kauan että tarvii taas päivittää ja reinsall
<Aku506> No joo. Se on kyllä ehdottomasti tehokkain tapa.
<Sysi> mulla ei oo koskaa ollu niin isoa ubuntu-asennusta että se veis yhtä paljo kovoa ku windows tai osx :P
<Aku506> Windowsit vie kyllä ihan järjettömästi levytilaa. Varsinkin jos päälle tulee laitevalmistajan roskaohjelmat.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-26
<ailakki59> Heippa, mikä on kun en saa wlania ubuntussa toimimaan. lopetti vaan yks kaunis päivä, muut koneet toimii. näyttää että on yhdistäny verkkoon mutta ei pelitä.
<ailakki59> heips taas, äsken jostain syystä kaatu. eli ei meinaa kirveelläkään toimia ubuntussa wlan
<ailakki59> näyttää että on yhdistetty mutta ei pelaa
<elias_a> Mikähän ihme tossa javan päivityksessä on kun se aina jumahtaa siihen vaiheeseen kun ladataan download.java.netistä?
<elias_a> Lataus etenee 11%:iin ja sitten jämähtää.
<inz> ei mikään levytila lopu kesken?
<elias_a> Ei ole siitä kyse.
<elias_a> Aiemminkin olen ihmetellyt tätä samaa asiaa.
<elias_a> Joka kerta kun tulee Java-päivitys, sama juttu.
<elias_a> Jaa niin - quantal kyseessä.
<elias_a> Ja kun boottaa ja käynnistää uudestaan dpkg:n, homma sujuu mainiosti.
<elias_a> Jatkaa siitä, mihin jämähti.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-28
<feiyaoxuan> 郁闷死了，刚不知道删了什么，桌面全没有了，就剩下壁纸，鼓捣半天才好，还不知道咋回事，好像和unity有关，郁闷！！！！！
<Echramat1> Sorry, this is the Finnish channel.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Kalzium
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/JzndnA -> 3x31 Kalzium - Viikon VALO #135 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-21
<Mikaela> Onko normaalia, että olen saanut varmaan kymenen kertaa saman sähköpostin siitä, miten jokainen niistä on viimeinen tilaisuus varmuuskopioida Ubuntu ONE-sisältö?
<jjo> on
<ninnnu> mulle on napsunu vain 1-2 postia
<ninnnu> varmaan lähettävät postin per tiedosto
<jjo> kyl mulle on tullut enemmän posteja kuin mitä mulla on siellä tiedostoja
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-22
<Echramath> yhyy Chromium ei pistä http:tä enää edes primary selectioniin
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-25
<tale> Pitikö päivitysten hallinnan automaattisesti tarjota 14.04.1 jos on LTS-valittuna?
<tale> Otin eilen levyotoskopion Ubuntu 12.04:stä, ja meinasi nyt antaa sen päivittää muttei se mitään tarjonnut vaikka tarkistin päivitykset.
<Mikaela> Pitäisi jos 14.04.1 on jo julkaistu.
<tale> Mikaela: Kyllä .1 jo eilen illalla myöhään näkyi ladattavana.
<Mikaela> Ai, se meni minulta ohi.
<Mikaela> Kokeilitko avata päivitysten hallintaa ja tarkistaa päivityksiä tai päättessä "sudo do-release-upgrade"?
<Mikaela> Siinä voi tietysti olla jotakin kuormituksen hallintaa, että tarjoavat eri aikaan päivitystä tai jotakin, en tiedä.
<tale> Tuo release-upgrade on toiminut jo huhtikuusta asti. Odottelen kunnes päivitystä tarjotaan.
<Mikaela> Minä luulin, että se vaati -d lipun.
<tale> Mikaela: Jaa, niinkös se oli. Pitääkin tarkistaa.
<Mikaela> En ole aivan varma.
<tale> "uutta julkaisua ei löytynyt" mutta -d -valitsimen kera alkaa päivittämään.
<tale> Vielä ei näy "Upgrading from Ubuntu 12.04" -ohjettakaan julkaisumuistion kera. Ilmeisesti aikataulusta ollaan myöhässä.
<tale> Katotaan ensi viikolla.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-27
<harriv> mites luodaan työpöydälle pikakuvake webbisivulle?
<pesasa> Kokeile raahata webbiselaimesta osoiterivin "favicon" työpöydälle.
<pesasa> (Firefox -> KDE:n Plasma-työpöytä ainakin toimii.)
<harriv> jep, toimii
<harriv> selasin vaan valikoita enkä löytänyt
<pesasa> Hyvä
<Mirv> tale: päivitin sivun http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Paivittaminen tekstiä hieman leveämpiskaalaiseksi
<Mirv> se taitaa olla niin että 14.04.1 on yksi edellytys ja noin muuten sitten kun release team hyväksi asian näkee
<Mirv> #ubuntu-release:lta bongattua ainakin https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1347964
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1347964 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Precise w/Trusty HWE -> Trusty release upgrade fails : ubuntu-desktop fails to configure" [Critical,Triaged]
<tale> Mirv: Tuo on hyvä. Odottelen "Upgrading from Ubuntu 12.04" -ohjetta, joka julkaistaneen sitten kun release team on saanut päivityshommelin toimimaan.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-21
<Mikaela> Thunderbird keksi olevansa daily, onko muilla tapahtunut samaa? Pitäisikö huolestua tai avata bugia? Tuo tulee normaaleista repoista. apt-cache policy thunderbird http://sprunge.us/QNBa
<tale> Mikaela: Mikä ubuntun versio?
<Mikaela> 15.04
<Mikaela> ja tervetuloa Thunderbirdiin oli nyt tervetuloa Dailyyn ja onnittelut miten olen rakwntanut sen lähdekoodista jne.
<Tomin> niinpä näkyy olevan ("Welcome to Daily!") täälläkin Ubuntu 15.04 ja näyttäisi olevan sama versio paketista
<Mikaela> pitäisikö tuota raportoida?
<MawKKe> Sama "Daily" näemmä 14.04:ssä
<Tomin> pitäs varmaan
<Mikaela> alt+f2 ja ubuntu-bug transmission
<Mikaela> olen puhelimella ja käymässä nukkumaan, hyvää yötä
<Mikaela> s/transmission/thunderbird/
<Mikaela> #toisaalla puhuttiin transmissionista ja utorrentista ja se jäi päähän
<Tomin> :) okei raportoin, hetkinen
<Mikaela> linkitä tännekin sitten niin voidaan laittaa koskemaan meitå :)
<Tomin> ok, näkyykö tuo "Dailiys" missään muualla kuin tuossa "Welcome to Thunderbird/Daily!" -tekstissä?
<Tomin> ainakaan Tietoja-sivulla ei näy mitään
<Tomin> tai siis ikkunassa
<Tomin> no joo, raportoin näin, enköhän tule ymmärretyksi
<Tomin> tossapa olis... mihinköhän tuo tunki sen thunderbirdin version... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1476805
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1476805 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird says it's Daily" [Undecided,New]
<Tomin> äh, tuossahan se on
<Tomin> ja ihan turhia lokeja tuli mukaan...
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-22
<Mikaela> this bug affects me & receive all emails klikkailtu
<esa_xu> olen uusi xubuntu käyttäjä. ongelma: miten catfish saadaan löytämään esim 'icons.screen0-3888x850.rc', joka on xfce:n ikonien conf tiedosto ?
<anacron> oon vanha ubuntu käyttäjä; mikä on catfish?
<rhkfin> oon semivanha kubuntun käyttäjä. catfish näyttäis olevan "a search GUI powered by locate and find behind the scenes"
<esa_xu> se on 'file search' ohjelma siis hakukone. näyttäisi että se ei osaa hakea systeemi kansioista, mutta niinhän ei voi olla vaan jokin asetukseni on väärä, en vain keksi ratkaisua.
<rhkfin> Mulla ei ainakaan ole kokemusta ko. hakuohjelmasta
<esa_xu> tarkemmin: catfish on oletuksena xubuntun tiedostojärjestelmän mukana asentuva hakukone .
<rhkfin> joo
<rhkfin> Mutta siis haluaisit löytää ko. tiedoston jotta voisit muokata ikoneita?
<anacron> heh asensin sen mutta sehän on joku gui juttu
<esa_xu> haluaisin löytää kopiot ko fileesta, sillä xubuntu palauttaa bootissa alkuperäiset asetukset. (ko. file määrää ikonien paikat näytöllä)
<esa_xu> lisäksi tuntuu hölmöltä, että hakukone ei löydä tiedostoja. olen yrittänyt myös käynnistämällä ohjeman sudo:lla
<rhkfin> onko tää se paikka missä ko. tiedostot asustelee: /home/USER/.config/xfce4/desktop/ (jossa USER on sinun käyttäjänimi)
<rhkfin> ja siis onko tää se bugi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/1335492
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1335492 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "[4.11.8] Desktop icons rearrange on each login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rhkfin> eli ongelma on et ikonit ei pidä järjestystään (ellei luo uutta ikonia)?
<esa_xu> on ilmeisesti ainakin osin sama ongelma. meikäläisellä sotkee hommaa vielä se että työpöytä on kolmella näytöllä eikä ikoneita aina (??) saa edes siirrettyä toisen näytön alueelle. lisäksi putkahti esiin nyt tämä 'hakukoneen' takkuilu
<rhkfin> koita geneerisempää hakua, esim. icons.screen tai sitten toki voi koittaa myös komentorivihakutyökaluja
<rhkfin> Näyttäisi kuitenkin tuo olevan tunnistettu ongelma jonka korjausta työstetään/syytä selvitetään, hyvä niin.
<rhkfin> kommentissa #45 joku väsännyt skripti joka korjaa ikonit
<esa_xu> kiitokset vinkeistä,  pitää testata skriptiä illemmalla jan kanssa. :)
<rhkfin> eipä mittään :) Tänne sitten huutelemaan jos lisää apua tarvitset.
<Mikaela> viimeöinen thunderbird bugi on ilmeisesti upstreamissakin
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-24
<Mikaela> Miten saadaan apportin "Järjestelmäongelma havaittu" ikkuna uudelleen auki? Minulla on X kaatunut kahdesti (heittänyt takaisin sisäänkirjautumisruutuun) ja ymmärtääkseni Apport on saanut kaappattua backtracen, mutta jostakin syystä se ei avannut minulle bugiraportin kirjoitusta tai tehnyt mitään vai lähettikö se sen silti?
<Mikaela> ei lähettänyt, koska speedtest-clin kaaduttua se kysyi sitä (muokkasin wiki.ubuntu.com/apport mukaan crashdb.conf:ia) ja olisi halunnut minun tekevän duplikaatin bugista https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/speedtest-cli/+bug/1474697
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1474697 in speedtest-cli (Ubuntu) "speedtest without arguments is broken" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-26
<pesasa> Onkos kellään mitään vinkkiä antaa seuraavanlaiseen probleemaan.
<pesasa> Kaksi konetta A ja B.
<pesasa> Koneella B käynnissä Chromium.
<pesasa> Koneelta A otan ssh yhteyden samalla tunnuksella, jolla on sessio auki koneella B. Ssh:ssa -X -vipu, jotta saa putkitettua X-ohjelmat ssh:n yli.
<pesasa> Käynnistän ssh:n yli chromium-browser:in ja sen ikkuna tulee koneen B näytölle, ei putken läpi koneelle A.
<ninnnu> tuohon on joki Vipu
<ninnnu> firefoxille ainakin
<pesasa> Tuota joskus vuosia sitten hämmästelin vastaavaa tilannetta, jossa käynnistin etäkoneella Firefoxin ja käyttöön tulikin paikallisessa koneessa jo käynnissä ollut instanssi.
<pesasa> ninnnu: Näin olettaisin. Tuon Firefoxin tapauksessa silloin oli myös joku vipu.
<pesasa> Firefoxin tapauksessa tuo oli siis toisaalta juuri toisin päin, mutta luultavasti kyse jotakuinkin samasta asiasta.
<pesasa> Firefoxilla oli ilmeisesti -no-remote
<ninnnu> eiku -new-instance
<pesasa> Firefoxilla?
<pesasa> Ainakin man-sivun mukaan olisi -no-remote, mutta tiedä sitten.
<ninnnu> no emt
<pesasa> Tosta on näköjään bugiraportti, jonka äärellä on väännetty yli viisi vuotta: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=27344
<ninnnu> vilkasin vain nopeesti molempien helpit, ei ollu chromelle
<pesasa> Chromiumilla pitää kikkaillla --user-data-dir:n kanssa. Eli kopsia käyttäjän asetushakemisto ja viitata uusi instanssi käyttämään sitä kopiota.
<tale> pesasa: Entä jos käyttää etätyöpöytää, vnc tai vastaava? Saisit koneella A näkymään koneen B työpöydän selaimen ikkunoineen kaikkineen.
<pesasa> tale: Tässä tilanteessa ei olisi auttanut. Tilanne oli se, että lapsi katsoi tuolla koneella B Chromiumissa Areenasta lastenohjelmaa ja mä kaipasin samaan Chromiumiin tallennettua salasanaa. En halunnut häiritä lapsukaista vaan yritin omalla koneella päästä käsiksi siihen.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-26
<Echramath> Hah, päivitin viimein spotifyn niin tästä hävisi vain play queue -ominaisuus?
<Echramath> Ai se oli piilossa, kirotut ui-tyypit
<Mikaela> kuinka suuri prioriteetti Linux on niille? minä olen ollut tyytyväinen GPMAA:n kanssa
<Echramath> Kai ne teki tuon saman winkkariversioon
<Echramath> Tää näyttää toimivan ihan oikeasti nyt kyllä
<ninnnu> Linux on toiminu ihan hyvin jo muutaman vuoden
<Mikaela> jossakin vaiheessa se taisi olla pari vuotta ilman päivityksiä Skype-tyyliin
<ninnnu> kuha poppi soi niin ei niillä päivityksillä ole kiire
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-27
<Wapsi> mä oon tyytynyt web-versioon
<Wapsi> muistaakseni siinä natiiviapissa (linux) oli jotain ihan typeriä riippuvuuksia ja jätin sen asentamatta
<pesasa> Eikös se sovellus ole html+javascript-toteutus, eli ei pitäisi olla suurta eroa winkkarilla ja linuxilla.
<pesasa> Ei muistaakseni ollut nw (node-webkit), mutta vastaava.
<Wapsi> oi niitä aikoja kun spotify oli vielä hyvä pelkästään jo sen takia, että se sovellus oli ~ultrakevyt
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-28
<suokki> iltaa, onko kellään Lenovon läppäristä kokemuksia debian pohjaisella distrolla?
<suokki> miul on lenovon thinkpad edge e530 ja sama ongelma on Ubuntussa ja Mintillä että kun koneen buuttaa niin menee noin viidestä kymmeneen minuuttia, että langaton verkko antaa internet accessin
<suokki> se yhdistyy heti buutatessa kyllä mutta sivut eivät aukea vasta kuin tovin odottelun jälkeen
<mjr> on mutta ei koskaan tuollaisia ongelmia
<suokki> https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=201162 - tämän threadin ohjeistuksella tein
<suokki> echo "options rtl8723be fwlps=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf - vaihdoin vain ajurin nimen "iwlwifi":ksi
<suokki> ei auttanut >__<
<pesasa> Vaimolla ja äidillä Lenovon B590 (halvat) läppärit. Kubuntu molemmissa ja toimivat mallikkaasti.
<Akuli> lenovon koko think-sarja toimii linuxeilla aika mukavasti
<pesasa> Jossain joku sanoi, että vaikka Linuxeilla ei varsinaisesti ole referenssilaitteita, ovat (tai ainakin olivat) Thinkit varsin lähellä sitä, koska kehittäjillä on niitä sen verran paljon.
<pesasa> http://www.virtuouscode.com/2013/06/16/linux-has-better-hardware-support-than-os-x/
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-29
<Mikaela> onkoham tuo varsinainen yllätys kun ne keskittyvät Apple-laitteisiin.
<Iltsu> Kyllä mun syyt käyttää MacOsX:ää Linuxin sijast on kyl iha muualla, kun rautatuessa :D
<Iltsu> Adoben Creative cloud ja MS Office
<Echramath> Onneksi en suostu käyttämään MS Officea ilmaiseksi
<Iltsu> ei oo olemas tilannet et suostuisin muuta toimistosoftaa käyttämää
<StockAntenna> eihän se ole Macissä edes "oikeantuntuinen"
<Wapsi> jaahas, ei oo suokki täällä enää, mutta minulla oli vähän samanlainen ongelma centos:ssa ja jollain intelin wlan-laitteella. dmesgistä selvisi kuitenkin, että se yritti ladata varmaan kolme eri firmistä ennenku löysi oikean / vaihtoi moduulia tjsp. timeout kesti aina jonkin verran jokaisessa vaiheessa
<Iltsu> StockAntenna, joo se toimii härösti eri taval siinä :D
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-24
<pesasa> kirvesAxe: Hieno homma!
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-26
<GrishNak> Mitäs oletta tästä mieltä : https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.html
<Tekno_> lukematta paskaa
<inz> ja jokseenkin wanha
<ninnnu> ja wanhentunutta. Toi on nykyään opt-in jos koko ominaisuutta on edes olemassa
<ninnnu> tai no kohta ei ole edes opt-in kun Unity menee roskiin
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-27
<Kehet> mitenkä tiukasti toi kernelin versio on sidottu ubuntun versioon .. ainakin pikkupäivityksiä voi asennella mutta voiko isoja versionumeroja päivittää?
<ninnnu> Kehet: Ei niitä isommin ole, perusrepoistaki löytyy välillä hyvinkin toisistaan poikkeavia versionumeroita. Kannattaa etsiä joku sopiva PPA jos haluaa isompia numeroita.
<tale> Kehet: Ubuntu tarjoaa uudempia kerneliversioita, eli uudemman Ubuntun kernelin sai vanhempaan.
<tale> Kehet:
<tale> Esimerkiksi Xenialiin on 4.4, 4.8 ja 4.10. Tästä näkee: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/linux-image
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-29
<GrishNak> Oonkohan kysynyt jo, että onko kenelläkään vielä ostettuna Ryzen-prosessoria, että miten se toimii Ubuntun kanssa
<Echramat1> Olikos siinä jotain ihmeellistä?
<ninnnu> Echramat1: Ihmiset kuvittelee että Linux on Win7/Win8
<ninnnu> Ku Ryzen ei tue niitä niin ei välttämättä varmaan toimi sit Linuxissakaan kato
<ninnnu> (Ryzen-tuki tuli Linuxiin yli vuosi sitten)
<GrishNak> Äh, siis olisin voinut lisätä että toimiiko se 16.04 versiossa
<GrishNak> Että pitäisikö siinä sitten päivittää kernel?
<Echramat1> uname -a kertoo mikä sulla on ajossa
<GrishNak> 4.10.0-28-generic
<GrishNak> Ja kiitos komennnon antamisesta
<ninnnu> 4.10 tai tuoreempi tarvis olla
<GrishNak> Okok
<ninnnu> linux-image-generic-gwe-16.04 shippaa 4.10:n
<ninnnu> *hwe
<GrishNak> Juuh, kunhan mietin että pitäisikö ostaa AMDtä vai Inteliä
<GrishNak> Rupee nykyinen kokoonpano olemaan vanhaa
<ninnnu> i9 on kulman takana, mutta se on uutisten mukaan lähinnä perseestä
<ninnnu> Mä varmaan shoppaisin Ryzenin
<ninnnu> riippuen tietty vähän miten se vertautuu i7:aan
<Echramat1> Menenköhän mä vuoteen 2020 Q6600:lla...
<ninnnu> Mulla on ny pärissy 6v Phenom II
<ninnnu> Ei oo vielä ahdistanut
<GrishNak> 3570K itsellä
<ninnnu> CPUBossin perusteella en päivittäis (vrt. mun atk), mutta ehkä meillä on eri käyttötarpeet. Mä oon vain shopannu paremman GPU:n ja ladannu lisää RAMia tässä vuosien varrella. Sit ku emo/cpu lahoo niin voi miettiä taas sitä puolta...
<GrishNak> 960 gtx ollu pari vuotta
<Echramat1> Tää nyt sentään on useita kertaluokkia hitaampi kuin nykyiset neliydinprosarit
<ninnnu> Mullaki. vähän on ahdistanu mutta 980 ei ole kai merkittävästi halventunu ja 10x0:ien hintoja en kyl aio edes kattoa
<kirvesAxe> pitäspäs hommailla pöytäkonetta taas jossain välissä ja rautamarkkinasta oon ihan pihalla...
<ninnnu> Uuden laniläppärin meinasin shopata että vois pelata Overwatchia liikkeellä, mutta teholisä ~500€ läppäreissä on ollu niin marginaalista tän 3v aikana että jäi hyllylle.
<GrishNak> Pitääkö vielä vanha kansantaru paikkansa että Nvidian näyttikset toimii linuxilla paremmin?
<ninnnu> Riippuu ideologiasta
<ninnnu> Jos oot Stallmanisti, ota AMD. Jos tykkäät FPS:stä niin Nvidia
<Laodikea> Mun otanta on varmaan varsin vinoutunut, kun ykskään Nvidia ei ole toiminut
<Echramat1> (lisäksi jos tykkäät että asiat päivityksen jälkeen lakkaa toimimasta)
<ninnnu> Mulla on toiminu NVidia ihan hyvin jo vuosia..
<GrishNak> Hmm.. Vissiin 1½ käyttänyt Ubuntua, ja sen aikana ei ole ollut ongelmia oikeastaan minkään asian suhteen
<GrishNak> +vuotta
<GrishNak> Onkos muuten Ubuntulle mitään ohjelmaa jolla näkis jännitteet yms?
<ninnnu> "sensors"
<GrishNak> Juu sen verran osaan :D
<GrishNak> Oon tota Psensoria käyttänyt
<GrishNak> sensors-unity?
<ninnnu> no ne on kaikki kälejä samalle tuotteelle
<ninnnu> otat jonku mikä näyttää kivalta
<GrishNak> Mites tuo Winen käyttö, en oo vielä tarvinnut
<elias_a_> Mitäs mä nyt olen sotkenut kun yle-dl ei suostu päivittymään uudempaan?
<elias_a_> Mulla on pip asennettuna ja sillä koitan päivittää uusimpaan, mutta silti yle-dl väittää olevansa 2.2.
<elias_a_> Mitenkäs mä tsekkaan, että onko mulla joku symbolinen linkki, joka viittaa johonkin vanhaan asennettuun binääriin?
<ninnnu> which yle-dl
<elias_a_> sanoo "/usr/local/bin/yle-dl
<elias_a_> Ja siellä olevassa tiedostossa on tämän päivän aikaleima.
<ninnnu> onks sulla bashissa joku alias tuunattu
<elias_a_> Silti kun käynnistän yle-dl:n, käynnistymisherjoihin tulee versionumeroksi 2.2.
<elias_a_> Vissiin - kun vain muistaisi että missä ja mikä...
<ninnnu> tai jos ajat suoraan tosta polusta
<ninnnu> ~/.bashrc, ~/.profile
<elias_a_> Ajanpa polusta ja kaivelen mitä noista löytyy. Kiitos!
<elias_a_> Äh. Polusta ajettunakin käynnistyy 2.20-versio. MItäs mä nyt tekisin?
<ninnnu> pip roskiin ja asennat gitistä :P
<elias_a_> Kiskaisenpa asentaen sorsista.
<elias_a_> Eiks toi nyt olekaan validi ohje: https://github.com/aajanki/yle-dl
<elias_a_> "Installation from sources. Download the sources and run the following on the source directory:
<elias_a_> sudo python setup.py install
<elias_a_> "
<ninnnu> on
<elias_a_> Latasin sorsapaketin, purin, ajoin tuon ja silti yle-dl on versio 2.20.
<elias_a_> Hellepäivä ja pää jäässä... :O
<elias_a_> Eikä ole ~/.bashrc, ~/.profile:ssa yle-dl kummassakaan mainittuna.
<elias_a_> Olenpas tyhmä.
<elias_a_> Tai huolimaton...
<elias_a_> 2.20 _on_ uusin. :D
<elias_a_> Pythonin versio 2.7 johti harhaan. Luulin sitä yle-dl:n versionumeroksi. :)
<elias_a_> Ei vaan silti lataudu pikku-kakkonen enää yle-dl:lla.
<Talikka> vaikuttaako flash-html5-muutos?
<ninnnu> Periaatteessa joo, mutta kyl mä sain kerättyä html5:staki yle-dl:llä
<elias_a_> ninnnu: Koitas huviksesi pikkukakkosta.
<Tekno_> what
<elias_a> No niin. Häntäkin saatiin pois.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-30
<ninnnu> elias_a: "yle-dl http://areena.yle.fi/1-3997204" toimii ihan ok. Versio 2.17
<elias_a> ninnnu: Jännä. Mulle lykkää tällaisen: https://pastebin.com/FgZ4TLJq
<ninnnu> onks sulla ffmpeg asennettuna?
<ninnnu> tai sulla on huono ffmpeg
<pesasa> Toimii täälläkin. Versio 2.15
<pesasa> elias_a: Oletko yrittänyt suorittaa tuota virheilmoituksessa mainittua ffmpeg-komentoriviä?
<pesasa> Tiedostonimien ympärille täytyy lisätä lainausmerkit.
<pesasa> Ja tuo sessionID viittaa siihen, että pitää yrittää kohta yle-dl:n suorittamisen jälkeen, että yrittää sillä samalla sessiolla.
<pesasa> elias_a: Tuo "No such file or directory" kyllä vähän viittaisi siihen, että ffmpeg puuttuisi. Tai ei löydy polusta.
<pesasa> elias_a: Mikä Ubuntun versio sulla on? Jossain aiemmissa versioissa oli ffmpeg korvattu avconv:lla.
<ninnnu> ffmpeg ei taida tosiaan olla vakiasennuksessa mukana
<pesasa> Ihan mielenkiintoista tekstiä tosta forkkauksesta: http://blog.pkh.me/p/13-the-ffmpeg-libav-situation.html
<pesasa> Se vanha tarina. Henkilökemioissa meni sukset ristiin. Yksi porukka ei tykännyt projektia jotavasta "diktaattorista", joka oli kuitenkin aktiivisin tekijä. Porukka lähti ovet paukkuen, mutta pitäen serverin itsellään.
<pesasa> Hetken aikaa kaksi projektia hämäävästi samalla nimellä, alkuperäinen ffmpeg mergeää käytännössä kaikki Libav:n muutokset, mutta ei toisin päin.
<pesasa> Ja Debian/Ubuntu meni hetken tuon Libav:n/avconv:n mukaan, mutta vaihtoi sittemmin takaisin ffmpeg:iin.
<pesasa> Itselläkin oli joskus Ubuntun 14.xx:n kohdalla joidenkin ohjelmien kanssa ongelmia, kun kaipasivat ffmpeg:iä ja tarjolla olikin toisella nimellä lähes samoin toimiva avconv.
<elias_a> pesasa: 16.04 on.
#ubuntu-fi 2018-07-23
<mangelis_> moi, osaako kukaan kertoa miksi apt-get update 16.04:ssa, sanoo "W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease: At least one invalid signature was encountered.
<mangelis_> ja miten ton voisi korjata? pitää varmaan hakea uusi avain jostain, mutta mikä avain?
<tale> mangelis_: Vaihda tilalle toinen Ubuntun pakettivarasto. Tai koita uudestaan puolen tunnin päästä tuota samaa.
<ninnnu> ubuntu-keyringikään ei ole päivittynyt 2012 jälkeen, eli ei johdu edes siitä..
<tale> mangelis_: Onko tuo Ubuntu ollut kokonaan päivittämättä vuoden pari?
<mangelis_> kuukauden ehkä vaan. upgrade tosin näyttää vähän kaikenlaista siltikin (jota en tajunnut katsoa kun jumituin ihmettelemään tota updatea) niin kokeilen päivittää ne eka
<mangelis_> eipä auttanut
<mangelis_> ja rebootin jälkeen: volume group "lubuntu-vg" not found
<mangelis_> nyt menee vahvasti.
<hahlo> onko 16.04 vielä viimeinen stable?
<ninnnu> ei
<hahlo> ok ajattelin kun se topicissa
* ninnnu changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | yhteisötoimintaa http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteiso | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<hahlo> no ni näyttää heti uudemmalta
<mangelis_> jeps
<mangelis_> ilmeisesti ongelma on että update-initramfs käyttää busyboxin readlinkkiä, joka ei tue -e vipua joten initramfs:n crypttab generoituu väärin???
<mangelis_> vmp
<mangelis_> hyvin on onnistuttu rikkomaan, ja ton updateongelman vuoksi ei saleen ees saa semmosta versiota paketista joka toimis
<ninnnu> kokeile läpällä Ruotsin repoja?
<ninnnu> En kyl onnistunu toistamaan ongelmaa vaikka ajan kans fi-repoja
<ninnnu> eiku niin, mulla on 18.04..
<ninnnu> *16.04
<mangelis_> mä en oo vielä upgradennu ku 16->18 pathi pitäs tulla heinäkuun lopussa vasta
<mangelis_> se. toimi kyl, mut ei se
<mangelis_> tota initramfs ongelmaa ehjännyt :(
<mangelis_> noh, piti pätsätä /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot kaikki readlink -e -> readlink -f (en todellakaan tiedä miksi se yritti käyttää busyboxin readlinkkiä tossa generointivaiheessa)
<mangelis_> ja sitten seuraavaksi pistää bogus /dev/sdb5_crypt laini crypttabiin koska tietenkin rescue-shellissä usbitikku oli sda, niin meni bash-tekoälyllä sormi ihan suuhun kun crypttabista ei löytynytkään sopivaa speksiä
<hahlo> sain ubuntu touchin puhelimeen, mutta en saa phablet-toolsseja 18.04
#ubuntu-fi 2018-07-24
<mangelis_> haluaisiko joku tehdä: cd /tmp && wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/InRelease && gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --verify InRelease
<mangelis_> ja pasteta tuloksen
<mangelis_> mulla tulee kaks about tämän näköistä ilmoitusta signauksista:
<mangelis_> gpg: Signature made ti 24. heinäkuuta 2018 09.42.45 EEST using DSA key ID 437D05B5
<mangelis_> gpg: Good signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<mangelis_> gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!
<mangelis_> gpg:          There is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner.
<mangelis_> Primary key fingerprint: 6302 39CC 130E 1A7F D81A  27B1 4097 6EAF 437D 05B5
<hahlo> Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<hahlo> Allekirjoitusta ei voi tarkistaa: No public key
<mangelis_> 16.04?
<Hahlo[m]> 18.04
<Hahlo[m]> Harva käyttää enää old stablea
<ninnnu> mangelis_: toi +
<ninnnu> gpg: Signature made ti 24. heinäkuuta 2018 12.01.25 EEST using RSA key ID C0B21F32
<ninnnu> gpg: Good signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key (2012) <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<ninnnu> gpg: VAROITUS: Tätä avainta ei ole varmennettu luotettavalla allekirjoituksella!
<ninnnu> gpg:          Mikään ei takaa sitä, että allekirjoitus todella kuuluu haltijalleen.
<ninnnu> Ensisijaisen avaimen sormenjälki: 790B C727 7767 219C 42C8  6F93 3B4F E6AC C0B2 1F32
<ninnnu> eli samat ku sullaki
<hahlo> ninnnu: onku sulla vielä 16.04?
<ninnnu> on
<ninnnu> mangelis_: AskUbuntun teoria on että / on täynnä
<ninnnu> eiku toi on vähän eri vamma
<hahlo> hmm siihen sais kai vielä ne phablet-toolsit
<ninnnu> mangelis_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1642386
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1642386 in apt (Ubuntu) "At least one invalid signature was encountered." [High,Fix released]
<hahlo> ninnnu: saako 18.04 downgradettua 16.04?
<ninnnu> ei
<hahlo> tylsää
<hahlo> entä voiko 18.04 ja 16.04 repot laittaa yhteen?
<jjo> miksi?
<ninnnu> voi sitä yrittää, mutta ei tarvi tulla tänne kyselee jos menee halki
<hahlo> et sais niitä 16.04 työkaluja
<jjo> mitä jos ottaa niiden työkalujen sorsat ja kääntää ne siinä uudessa?
<jjo> toki voi yrittää myös asentaa niitä binäärejä suoraan, kun hakee deb-paketit käsin
<hahlo> ennenvanhaan ihmiset ajo debianeja joissa oli stable testingin ja unstablen repoja
<jjo> mut varmin olisi tietysti se kääntäminen, kun niille on kuitenkinn debianisoidut sorsat, niin kääntämiseen ja paketointiin on työkalut suoraan
<hahlo> tais se toimia et lisäsin 16.04 repot, mut varovasti pitää käyttää, ettei mene hajalle
<tale> Mistä etsiä vikaa, kun HP Pavilion G7 läppäri käynnistyy 10 - 20 minuuttia ennen kuin ruudulla näkyy Press Esc to boot settings?
<tale> Sitä ennen Capslock ja Numlock vilkkuu 1 sek on 2 sek off tahtiia.
<hahlo> voiskohan emolevy olla menossa?
<tale> hahlo: Laite toimii ihan OK sitten kun se vihdoin käynnistyy. Emolevyn hajoamiselle oli erilaiset ledien vilkkumiskoodit.
<hahlo> ahaa ok
<ninnnu> https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Boot-and-Lockup/g7-Pavilion-won-t-boot-NumLock-CapLock-white-LED-flashes-5/td-p/6141316 "CPU not functional"
<ninnnu> mietin kans että oisko siellä joku vähemmän nopee RAM test kytketty päälle
<ninnnu> jos sellanen on enää edes asia
<tale> Ruutu on vallan pimeä, luulisi jotain näkyisi jos jotain testiä ajetaan.
<tale> Koitin jo BIOS-päivitystä, mutta asennettu bios on uusin mitä HP tarjosi.
<hahlo> entä joku laittanu väärää ramia?
<ninnnu> mnii, taustavalon pitäs vähintäänkin syttyä
<tale> hahlo: Mutta kun läppäri toimii ihan hyvin sitten kun se vihdoin käynnistyy. Vika on vaan ihan bootin alussa, ennen kuin BIOS:iin edes pääsee.
<tale> HP:n webbisivulla on virtuaalineuvoja, mutta sekin aloittaa vasta käyttöjärjestelmän hitaasta käynnistymisestä.
<Hahlo[m]> Joo ei oo ihan samanlaista sattunut kohdalle
<ninnnu> oisko CPU jotenki huonosti kiinni
<ninnnu> tai muuten vain joku kosketushäikkä jossai
<tale> Pölyä voi olla sisällä, mutten ole uskaltanut availla läppäriä.
<hahlo> joo kannattaa purkaa ehkä
<ninnnu> Ja tapahtuuko sama warm rebootilla ja/tai cold rebootilla
<hahlo> vaihtelee mallikohtaisesti kuinka hankala purkaa
<tale> Ei ole ollut väliä käynnistääkö koneen kylmänä vai lämpimänä.
<tale> Mutta nyt käynnistin akku irrotettuna, kokeilen pari kertaa lisää boottaako nopeammin.
<gildean> kuulostaa vähäsen joltain tarkistukselta jonka se koittaa tehä käynnistyksessä, esim. jännitten tarkistus tms.
<gildean> jännitteen jopa
#ubuntu-fi 2018-07-25
<tale> Näyttää että akku on kulunut loppuun. Akku irrotettuna läppäri käynnistyy nopeasti.
<mangelis_> jees
<mangelis_> syyllinen oli muuan mankeli:mankeli joka jotenkin sulari initramfs imageja käsin testaillessaan viime keskiviikkona onnistui kopsimaan busybox-binääriä pitkin /usr/bin/iä
<mangelis_> apt update ajaa apt-keytä, joka sitten ajaa /usr/lib/method/gpgv jonka pitäisi ajaa gpgv
<mangelis_> mut koska busyboxin readlink toimii vähän eri tavalla, niin tuolla method/gpgv:ssä kun luodaan mktemp -d:llä hakemisto, ja sitten jostain syystä readlinkillä kysellään sieltä temppihakemistosta yhtä tiedostoa ja readlinkin pitäisi palauttaa vaan se polku, niin busyboxin readlink ei sitä tee
<mangelis_> joten sitä seuraavan touchin parametri on tyhjä, touch failaa ja toi method/gpgv feilaa joten lopulta apt update ymmärtää vaan että signaturessa oli jotain mätää
<Talikka> Omituista. Asensin vanhemman LTS-version rinnalle (eri osiolle) uuden Ubuntu MATE 64 bit erääseen core 2 duo -koneeseen, ja uusi järjestelmä käynnistyy paljon hitaammin, minuuttikaupalla enemmän odotusta... usein vaikuttaa jäävän jumiin, mistähän olisi ehkä kyse?
<Laodikea> mihin se jää jumiin, ts. mitä näkyy näytöllä silloin, kun se vaikuttaa jäävän jumiin?
<ninnnu> asenna bootchart ja boottaa
<ninnnu> Tosin joskus vuonna kivi ku asensin bootchartin niin se itsessään pidensi boottiaikaa merkittävästi ku se piirteli sitä pirun leveetä kuvaa...
#ubuntu-fi 2018-07-26
<Talikka> Ei ruudulla oikeastaan näy mitään, joskus näkyy logo jonkin aikaa
<Talikka> kone ei ole minulla, ehkä tapaan käyttäjän ensi viikolla taas
<Talikka> Elokuussa saanemme myös somalin- ja venäjänkielisiä osallistujia https://www.instagram.com/p/Blp-wfPlul_/
<ansa> Joko tuossa uudemassa on systemd, silloin systemd-analyze critical-chain näyttää että missä aika menee
<Talikka> lisäksi toinen ongelma: en päässyt uudesta järjestelmästä 18.04 käsiksi vanhan järjestelmän käyttäjän kotikansioon: permission denied vaikka sudollakin yritin, ei onnistunut esim. kopioida uuteen profiiliin vaikka osa muista (vanhan järjestelmän) käyttäjätileistä onnistuikin kopioida - käyttäjä ei tietääkseni ole salannut tms. estänyt tiedostoihin pääsyä
<ninnnu> miten yritit sudolla?
<hahlo> mihin tiedostoon apt-add lisää repositoryt?
<mjr> /etc/apt/sources.list.d -hakemistoon omiin tiedostoihinsa
<hahlo> ok kiitos, kun muistelen et ennenvanhaan vaan lisättiin rivejä sources.list tiedostoon
<mjr> joo, sekin toki luetaan yhä, on vaan helpompi automaattihallinnoida yksittäisiä lähdetiedostoja
<mjr> ja järjestelmän perusrepot laitetaan siihen kyllä
<hahlo> just
#ubuntu-fi 2018-07-28
<Hejkki> moro, missähän vois olla ongelma, kun monet nettisivut näyttää tekstin kahteen kertaan, esim valikoissa? Selain Chrome
<Hejkki> http://rupu.3.14.fi/miksi_kahdesti.html
<ninnnu> ootko yrittäny restarttia?
<Hejkki> juu
<Hejkki> kuitenkaan kaikki ei noin näytä
<Hejkki> jooh
<Hejkki> mikähän ihme
<Hejkki> aha joo syy olikin chrome extensionissa joka olis näyttänyt ei-latinalaisilla merkeillä irjoitetut tekstit alapuolella latinalaisin merkein (a-z) ja siihen extensioon oli tullu varmaan sitten vika
